# The Coming Of Cheesus



## Niko Bellick (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheesus, is the award winning strain from The Big Buddha and if anybody knows his cheese its the Big Buddha. God Bud winner of the 2004 Indica cup and Cheese winner of the 2006 Indica cup. Ordered from the the attitudes pick n mix should arrive tomorrow.

Down to business, I will germinate in a rapid rooter plug with a heated humidity dome. Veg and Flower in a single Water farm unit with a six inch air stone in the bottom. Canna Aqua vega nutes for veg and Advanced Nutes sensi bloom A and B for flower as well as there Connoisseur blend. Lights will be a two foot eight bulb T5 for veg same for flower but there will be an additional three CFL bulbs. Top and low stress train.

Anyone who has grown this strain or its parents I would greatly appreciate any advice, tips or tricks. Otherwise feel free to swing by and comment or tell me if I'm screwing up.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish the attitude had an option to ship by fedex or something cuz now i have to wait til Monday. Damn government employees


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody know if Canna nutrients have an expiration date? There is a date stamp on the back of the bottle but it does not indicate as an expiration date. perhaps just has a 'best by date'? I see nothing on there website or anywhere else on the web. they are about two years old. they've been kept in a cool dark place. still have more than half of the bottles left (unlike most growers im a less is more kinda guy. btw they are canna aqua vega and canna aqua flores I also have rhizotonic but it definitely appears to have broken down.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 17, 2011)

right on man at it again i see im interested in the strain should be yummy.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> right on man at it again i see im interested in the strain should be yummy.


 I see the the good Dr is along for the ride. Always good to have you bro. Just got them in today. Don't know if its good or bad but after three hours I poked it and it sank to the bottom of the shot glass so now its in the paper towels. should sprout a nice tap root by tomorrow.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I see the the good Dr is along for the ride. Always good to have you bro. Just got them in today. Don't know if its good or bad but after three hours I poked it and it sank to the bottom of the shot glass so now its in the paper towels. should sprout a nice tap root by tomorrow.


 very nice bro, i love trying new strains that havent been around for long or had allot of growers growing them, i just got some super critical from ghs 2 weeks in veg and they are already outgrowing my clones lol should be interesting though im subbed.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> very nice bro, i love trying new strains that havent been around for long or had allot of growers growing them, i just got some super critical from ghs 2 weeks in veg and they are already outgrowing my clones lol should be interesting though im subbed.


 Yup, seems like a good selection. two cannabis cup winners. just looking for that sleeper strain with huge potential. and ive never had a cheese strain before so why not. I also got a dinafem blue widow for free as well. whata think?


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 18, 2011)

man i have seen that blue widow and think it is a great strain (great yield), a dude in the DWC grow club is growing it (his name is theFLAKE) and it produces colas the size of 2 3litre coke bottles stacked (height wise) so lucky you bro to good strains, cant loose with a cheese strain, that will prably be my next pick for sure.


----------



## gophernutz (Jul 18, 2011)

ive got a sunblaze t5 28 veging a dinafem cheese myself. shes beside two DP blueberries and is obviously a wayy stronger plant. i actually started them under a 90w UFO from hidhut.com but changed it out(for some reason; they were doing fine) bad reviews on the LED turned me away.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

gophernutz said:


> ive got a sunblaze t5 28 veging a dinafem cheese myself. shes beside two DP blueberries and is obviously a wayy stronger plant. i actually started them under a 90w UFO from hidhut.com but changed it out(for some reason; they were doing fine) bad reviews on the LED turned me away.


 Glad for the reassurance on the cheese bro. any smell to her yet? Also glad to know she responds well under T5's. Been wanting to get into led but im just not sold on it yet. I heard ufo brand was ok though? what didnt you like about it?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man i have seen that blue widow and think it is a great strain (great yield), a dude in the DWC grow club is growing it (his name is theFLAKE) and it produces colas the size of 2 3litre coke bottles stacked (height wise) so lucky you bro to good strains, cant loose with a cheese strain, that will prably be my next pick for sure.


 Dang now as always cant wait to start her up. I've always heard widows are finicky little girls whats your opinion chief? everything i grow seems to be finicky though. ive decided its probably either cannas nutes or i need to invest in a good ppm meter or both. the ppm meter for sure. 

I was thinking about saving the blue widow for my sea of green grow and now that i know shes a yielder then I think ill grow her out hope for a good pheno and go from there.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 20, 2011)

7/20/11 Update: Not much to report in on. So far she is a beast. in 18 hours she sprouted an inch long tap root and now she is in a rapid rooter plug tucked in a humidity dome under 4 of the 8 t5's. lights come on at five a.m and off at eleven p.m two hours of light and shes already starting to push the little scrap of plug i put across the top of the whole to protect the root. B.E.A.S.T i have very high hopes for this one. glad I decided to go with the single waterfarm unit. 

Also any thoughts on if I should run a mixed spectrum during veg only? was only going to run the t5's but now once shes out of the dome im gonna run 8 t5's and up my cfl count to five. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 21, 2011)

7/21/11 Update: Day two in the dome under the lights and shes already an inch and a half high. Figure another six or seven days and into the Hydroton it is. 

On a side note instead of using straight tap water like I always have this time I bought distilled water but on the label it says carbon filtered and ozonated. Does anybody know if this will adversely affect the plant? I don't think so but I always check.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 21, 2011)

when i first started growing hydro i used nothing but distilled and the plants where always healthy and happy as could be so you should be fine.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 22, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> when i first started growing hydro i used nothing but distilled and the plants where always healthy and happy as could be so you should be fine.


 ok good to go then. just trying to eliminate any outside factors affecting the plants. If I still have the same problems as before then its the nutes I'm using.


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 22, 2011)

*Back at it Niko. Glad to have ya back.*
*You do know that Conisseur and the Sensi Grow/Bloom is a different line from AN. *
*Not sure they are meant to go together. Not sure about that one.*
*You gonna post up some pics?*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 22, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Back at it Niko. Glad to have ya back.*
> *You do know that Conisseur and the Sensi Grow/Bloom is a different line from AN. *
> *Not sure they are meant to go together. Not sure about that one.*
> *You gonna post up some pics?*


 Ill double check that one. the way it read it sounded like connoisseur was just a bloom enhancer but I'll check. if it is a flowering nutrient to be used all by itself I may just try that


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 25, 2011)

*Might wanna double check then. The Connoisseur is a nutrient in itself. It is not meant as an additive. 
You could use it with Bud Candy or other additives like that*. *Some use only the Connoisseur alone with nothing else.
For the price of a bottle of it. It better work some miracles. I have seen some comparisons and I wasn't impressed. 
You should google it and read some reviews on the product or you can go to AdvancedNutirents.com and get info on it.
But me personally I like to read reviews from actual users. Cuz the company is always gonna make it sound great!!

*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 25, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Might wanna double check then. The Connoisseur is a nutrient in itself. It is not meant as an additive.
> You could use it with Bud Candy or other additives like that*. *Some use only the Connoisseur alone with nothing else.
> For the price of a bottle of it. It better work some miracles. I have seen some comparisons and I wasn't impressed.
> You should google it and read some reviews on the product or you can go to AdvancedNutirents.com and get info on it.
> ...


 Everyone has told me that the connoisseur line is all hype so last night i ordered the sensi bloom A and B to use as my flower nutes. Ordered Voodoo Juice as well for the roots. next week I'm going to order Bud blood, big bud, overdrive and bud candy. That's going to be the lineup for this grow. And yeah you were right bro. 

Just gotta find a way to accurately measure this stuff out. that was one problem with the Canna Nutrients. probably gonna buy a graduated cylinder. most accurate thing I can think of.


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 25, 2011)

*Not sure what you mean. I bought a cheap measuring cup from Wal-Mart that has mL on the side. That and my PPM Meter does the job. If you don't have a meter this round. Might be smart to spend the $20-$30 for one from eBay. I think you will be pleased with the Sensi A&B.*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 25, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Not sure what you mean. I bought a cheap measuring cup from Wal-Mart that has mL on the side. That and my PPM Meter does the job. If you don't have a meter this round. Might be smart to spend the $20-$30 for one from eBay. I think you will be pleased with the Sensi A&B.*


 According to canna's nutrient calculator for my 1.5 gallon res I need to use 0.81 ml of part A and part B. what do you suggest?


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 26, 2011)

*Honestly. I suggest getting a PPM Meter. Without one you are playing chemist. 
It can be done but it's only $20-$30 for meter.
That is going to put you exactly where you need to be and you will have alot more of an understanding of what's going on.
Even after adding these mixes if my PPM is not where I want it I adjust the nutes/water.
During the first couple weeks of veg I add approx. 2-4 mL of Sensi A & B per Litre of water in the rez. 
My rez this grow is an 18 L sport cooler. 15 L of water in there so 30-40 mL of A and 30-40 mL of B. 
Then follow the directions on the back of the Voo Doo bottle. 2 mL per L during wks 1-2 of veg & flower.
During weeks 2-4 of flower I add 2 mL per L of Big Bud liquid to the rez. During wks 6-8 I add 2 mL per L of Overdrive.

That's a small rez you're working with there. But 1.5 gallons is equivalent to 5.6 Litres. 
So with the Sensi A & B, I would add 8-10 mL of A, 8-10 mL of B, & 8-10 mL of Voo Doo (VD only during weeks 1&2 of veg & flower).
But knowing the exact PPM will be alot more beneficial to you to know. 
Enough with my rambling.. Lol!

*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 26, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Honestly. I suggest getting a PPM Meter. Without one you are playing chemist.
> It can be done but it's only $20-$30 for meter.
> That is going to put you exactly where you need to be and you will have alot more of an understanding of what's going on.
> Even after adding these mixes if my PPM is not where I want it I adjust the nutes/water.
> ...


 Good sir tell me where you can buy a ppm that cheap that functions decently and I will order one post haste lol. 
Okay, I'll double check around but since you actually use advanced nutes. my question is with the voodoo juice you said weeks one and two in veg and flower only. if voodoo juice is a rooting nutrient I can use it the entire veg period correct? I plan to veg alil longer than two weeks is why I ask lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 26, 2011)

7/26/11 Update: Will transplant into Waterfarm unit Thursday. Picked up some water weld and set the new air stone to the bottom of the res. lots of air but feel like there could be more. Might try to afix one too either side on the walls of the res, maybe. Also found an old Cooler that the unit sits in nicely so I will use that to help keep temps down. 

Haven't decided if its worth the trouble yet but I may use the veg bulbs in the t5 and break out the 2700k cfl bulbs for a mixed spectrum. Only during veg though. All flowering bulbs during 12/12.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 26, 2011)

PPM meter bought. For once all the proper equipment in hand.


----------



## drgreentm (Jul 26, 2011)

looking good man, and it feels good to have all the stuff and it wont let you down.


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 27, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Good sir tell me where you can buy a ppm that cheap that functions decently and I will order one post haste lol.
> Okay, I'll double check around but since you actually use advanced nutes. my question is with the voodoo juice you said weeks one and two in veg and flower only. if voodoo juice is a rooting nutrient I can use it the entire veg period correct? I plan to veg alil longer than two weeks is why I ask lol.


*Go to Ebay and search for PPM Meter. I just did it and the first 3 listings were under $20 and that included the shipping. 
But this is the one that I have *http://cgi.ebay.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Meter-Tester-Water-ppm-Purity-Filter-/280349439863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414620f777
*I say use Voo Doo only during weeks 1 & 2 because that is what the directions on the bottle say to do. 
It is a rooting agent that is used to promote healthy root growth. 
Once you establish healthy vigorous roots then you shouldn't need the Voo Doo juice. 
**It is too expensive to continue using it when it is not needed. 
I try to stretch my nutes not waste them.

Edit: I posted this before I seen you bought a PPM Meter. Congratz! 
U won't be disappointed and you will have a much better understanding of what's going on in there.
*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 27, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Go to Ebay and search for PPM Meter. I just did it and the first 3 listings were under $20 and that included the shipping.
> But this is the one that I have *http://cgi.ebay.com/HM-Digital-TDS-EZ-Meter-Tester-Water-ppm-Purity-Filter-/280349439863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414620f777
> *I say use Voo Doo only during weeks 1 & 2 because that is what the directions on the bottle say to do.
> It is a rooting agent that is used to promote healthy root growth.
> ...


Okay, just checking. cuz the canna always has you use rhizotonic all the way through. but Im all for making my nutes stretch and that makes sense if the roots are established and healthy then why keep using it. 
Yup bought one for 13.95 with shipping on sale from 38.00 good deal I think. Sensi Bloom came in today. Should have the voodoo by friday and the ppm meter by tuesday at latest. 

I didn't get much info on the ebay page but in general do TDS meters need to be calibrated like you would with a ph meter ? thanks for all the help bro.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 27, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> looking good man, and it feels good to have all the stuff and it wont let you down.


 Yup, definitely going to be the most accurate grow I've done just for having the tds meter. couple that with Advanced nutrients lineup and this will be a great grow to watch for sure.


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 27, 2011)

*Yea it should come with calibration instructions in the package. *
*Yep now you're gonna have a more accurate grow and gain more knowledge. *
*Now you just gotta get a good MH/HPS aircooled light so you can make some BIG budz. *
*Lol! I'm just messinng with ya. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 28, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Yea it should come with calibration instructions in the package. *
> *Yep now you're gonna have a more accurate grow and gain more knowledge. *
> *Now you just gotta get a good MH/HPS aircooled light so you can make some BIG budz. *
> *Lol! I'm just messinng with ya. *


 heading to buy some calibration solution for it today. And trust me I miss my 1000 watter. Next big purchase should be a 600 watt HPS with cool tube for when the new grow room is ready to go.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheesus, Day 1 of Veg. Please note after this pic the ridiculous foil reflector on the back wall was taken down to be replaced shortly by mylar.


----------



## iRevolution (Jul 28, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1710099View attachment 1710100Cheesus, Day 1 of Veg. Please note after this pic the ridiculous foil reflector on the back wall was taken down to be replaced shortly by mylar.


Good idea, i can't wait to see her grow. Got to love giving life!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 29, 2011)

iRevolution said:


> Good idea, i can't wait to see her grow. Got to love giving life!


Yup, excited too see what the ppm is tomorrow. I'm already back to sitting in the grow room zoned out staring at her.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 29, 2011)

7/29/11 Update: Day two in the waterfarm. I noticed a slight yellow emerging from the center of the new growth. Probably just a little nitrogen def. Tomorrow both the voodoo juice and PPM meter should be waiting for me. Fine tune the nutes tomorrow and all should be well.

Can actually notice that the plant is bending alil towards the CFL I use for flowering. Interesting to see is all.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 30, 2011)

UPDATE 7/30/11: Water temp: 65F
PH:5.7
PPM:600
TEMP: 77 Degrees (F)
RH: 25% (I know needs to be higher.

As you guessed my TDS meter arrived today and appears to be in fine working order. Still waiting on the VooDoo Juice. Should Arrive Monday, Suppose to be getting a freebie because of the long wait. Hope its a small bottle of one of the nutrients I was already going to purchase. Anyways, made sort of a DIY Co2 boost bucket to help her along. 

On a side note my water comes out of the tap at 155 ppm. I don't see any reason I should keep buying R.O water by the gallon as that seems like an acceptable level (correct me if I'm wrong. But is there any kind of formula I am suppose to be using to factor in the tap water PPM when mixing up nutes ? I'll look around obviously but if anybody knows I'd appreciate the knowledge drop.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 30, 2011)

Seedlings, Early Sprouts 100 to 250 

Early Vegging 300 to 400

Full Vegetation 450 to 700

Early Blooming 750 to 950

Full Mature Blooms 1000 to 1600

got this off another site. Now I feel like 600 is probably high for a plant so young. hmmmmm


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 31, 2011)

*It is a weed and can survive on just water for a while, so no need to rush the nutes. 
**600 PPM for the stage you are in is a little high. Shoot for more around 250-300 PPM. *
*And increase approx 100 PPM each week. I am about 3-4 weeks into flower and just now at 1400 PPM. *
*My water is 55 PPM from the faucet but I don't calculate that. That is just me though. *
*I just add the amount of nutes that I need to add to get my PPM to the level I want it at. Unless your water is like 400 PPM.*
*It is all about reading your plants. They will tell you what you are needing to know. Just gotta study and observe without overthinking. *
*I have been keeping my PPMs lower this grow and focused more on keeping my rez temps low (between 63-6 and pH stable. My lady loves it!!*


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jul 31, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *It is a weed and can survive on just water for a while, so no need to rush the nutes.
> **600 PPM for the stage you are in is a little high. Shoot for more around 250-300 PPM. *
> *And increase approx 100 PPM each week. I am about 3-4 weeks into flower and just now at 1400 PPM. *
> *My water is 55 PPM from the faucet but I don't calculate that. That is just me though. *
> ...


 Yeah I Knocked it down to 300 ppm and flushed the rapid rooter with straight water just because I noticed the very first set of leaves had a bit of burn. hasn't spread and I'm not worried.

My faucet comes out at 155 PPM which I guess isn't bad. I get gallon jugs of distilled that is 8 ppm. I know its not necessary but screw it. I know shes fine without the voodoo juice for abit I'm just anxious too try out something from Advanced Nutrients lol. The waterfarm sitting inside of a cooler is keeping the res in the mid to high sixties. once the roots get down into it I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 1, 2011)

8/1/11 Update: VooDoo Juice came today. mixing up some new nutes to include it. For the record I'd like to say that I HATE hanna meters. I'm on my third ph meter from them and the damn things Can't stay calibrated for shit. Tri Meter will be my next investment. 

PPM: 275
PH: 5.5
RH: 25%
Temp: res=65 Closet=77

Pics Tonight.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

WTF? half of my posts are gone?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

wtf? all my posts with updates are gone? same on my old thread. Nobodys sent me anything saying I violated any forum rules so wth?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

Woops, Apparently I changed it to show the newest posts first. anyways heres a pic of her from yesterday if anyones following along lol.


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 2, 2011)

so far so good.i always hate the first few weeks.things just dont seem to happen quick enough.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

resinousflowers said:


> so far so good.i always hate the first few weeks.things just dont seem to happen quick enough.


 Yup, even more boring just growing one plant. She'll be a giant though. very little stretching if any and thats with T5's. Can already tell I got the Indica Pheno which is nice for once.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 2, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yup, even more boring just growing one plant. She'll be a giant though. very little stretching if any and thats with T5's. Can already tell I got the Indica Pheno which is nice for once.


 looking real good niko, things are moving right along. it can be a bit boring but here in a few weeks things are going to be real fun lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> looking real good niko, things are moving right along. it can be a bit boring but here in a few weeks things are going to be real fun lol.


Lol, It still won't let me rep you hahaha. Hey think you can refresh me on ppm? by which I mean if the the water is going down and the ppm up then the plant isn't taking in the nutes but if the ppm is going down along with the water its taking it up I know. But I know I've read where there is more to it than that right?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 2, 2011)

nice im going along for the ride, alway looking for somthing new.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 2, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> nice im going along for the ride, alway looking for somthing new.


Why thank you, I'm sure I won't be showing anybody anything new but I'm always in need of advice. Especially if anybody knows how to fix my signature link (keeps taking ppl to my last grow thread haha.


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 2, 2011)

*It takes me to this grow when I click on it but here is a post from another thread I posted.*
*I looked around for ways to make my signature have link to my different threads.*
*All the directions were shitty. So after messing around with it I figured it out and wanted to share it with you people. It's kinda simple.*

*Go to "My Rollitup"*
*Click "Edit Signature"*
*Go to the text box and type the name of your thread or whatever you want your link to say in your signature. *
*Or if you have a couple different threads then you will just repeat this process. *
*Once you type it exactly how you want it and change the color, font or size.*
*Click and drag over the text and highlight it. *
*Once it is highlighted then click on the icon above that says "Insert Link"*
*You will need to copy and paste the URL from your thread and insert it into that box.*
*Once doing that your thread should be inserted into that text and displayed into your signature.*

*Example: *
*If you type "Bob" and highlight it and then you copy and paste your URL and insert it into the insert link spot. *
*In your signature it will read "Bob" and when clicked on, *
*it will take you to your journal or wherever you direct it to.*

*And to add a picture to it. You simply have a picture saved to your computer and scroll down just under the text box and click on insert picture. *
*Make sure it is inserted into signature or it won't show up. *
*Then you can move it around and make it look the way you want to. *
*Change colors or whatever you want to do. *
*Any questions? I hope this will help some of you out. *​


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 2, 2011)

*And as far as the PPM question. Right now you would be ok with plain water but a light dose of nutes is ok. No need to rush it and add more nutes.*
*Try to keep the PPM below 300 for about another week or so then up it to around 400 for another week. I like to find a PPM that is steady for a few days. *
*That is the sweet spot. My PPM stays steady thru the week then when it drops a couple hundred PPM I know it's time to add more nutes. *
*If your PPM drops a bit thru the day then you are too low, if it rises then you are feeding too high. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 3, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *And as far as the PPM question. Right now you would be ok with plain water but a light dose of nutes is ok. No need to rush it and add more nutes.*
> *Try to keep the PPM below 300 for about another week or so then up it to around 400 for another week. I like to find a PPM that is steady for a few days. *
> *That is the sweet spot. My PPM stays steady thru the week then when it drops a couple hundred PPM I know it's time to add more nutes. *
> *If your PPM drops a bit thru the day then you are too low, if it rises then you are feeding too high. *


 I read a much longer article but as always you've simplified it nicely. Just a bit of a change for me going from guesstimating too using accurate machines.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 3, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *It takes me to this grow when I click on it but here is a post from another thread I posted.*
> *I looked around for ways to make my signature have link to my different threads.*
> *All the directions were shitty. So after messing around with it I figured it out and wanted to share it with you people. It's kinda simple.*
> 
> ...


 Okay, so Potroast fixed my signature where it will now link correctly. I followed your directions but it keeps saying BB size code value is too big. whats that mean?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 3, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Okay, so Potroast fixed my signature where it will now link correctly. I followed your directions but it keeps saying BB size code value is too big. whats that mean?


Okay I fixed it. Realized the link should only be built into one word of the link rather than the whole link.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 4, 2011)

8/4/11UPDATE: Growth has definitely been slow (at least too me) the last couple days. Originally one of the two very first leaves had begun burning but stopped halfway up the leaf and all was good for a day or so. Now three of the larger/newer leafs has the slightest bit of brown on the very tip which I can only assume is the beginnings of nutrient burn. Well see.

Pulled out my homemade Co2 generator and set the hose an inch or so above the canopy. obviously It doesn't help much but I've seen in past grows where it stimulates the plants a wee bit. somethings better than nothing.
Temp: 78
RH: 20%
PH: 5.3 (I set it low because by the next day it rides up to 6.1) Damn 2 gal res)
PPM: 319


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay so who can spot the growth abnormality??


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 5, 2011)

all right Im in, though heavily under the influence of brownies at the moment. I just started soaking some barney's buddha bubble cheese along with some others, so it will be great to watch your progression and see if there are any pitfalls to look out for. I grew tangerine dream last Fall....ffaaannntttaasstttiiicc


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 5, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> all right Im in, though heavily under the influence of brownies at the moment. I just started soaking some barney's buddha bubble cheese along with some others, so it will be great to watch your progression and see if there are any pitfalls to look out for. I grew tangerine dream last Fall....ffaaannntttaasstttiiicc


 Always good to have someone growing similar strains along for the ride. so far other than me burning her alil bit its coming along nicely. Just mixed up some new nutrients too 350ppm from 275 I think. My only complaint so far is the mutant looking leaf in the pics above (hope it doesnt continue as I wanted to possibly clone her. 

How are you growing yours? soil? hydro? feminized seeds I'm assuming? Been wanting to try some tangerine dream, does it actually have that taste too it?


----------



## OGPanda (Aug 5, 2011)

Already, finally some pictures to go along with the grow. How long are you planning on letting your plant veg? Are you gonna end up letting the plant just grow out naturally or are you gonna train it to grow a certain way?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 5, 2011)

OGPanda said:


> Already, finally some pictures to go along with the grow. How long are you planning on letting your plant veg? Are you gonna end up letting the plant just grow out naturally or are you gonna train it to grow a certain way?


 I'm going to flip it around one foot tall. Top for four main colas and low stress train her so the canopy is nice and even as well as trim off the lower third so I mainly get big main colas and a few small buds under them. Come flower each plant while have two flowering cfl bulbs per main cola as well as the 8 bulb T5 overhead. 

I will start posting pics three times a week lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1721326View attachment 1721328View attachment 1721329View attachment 1721330Okay so who can spot the growth abnormality??


 crazy split leaf like that, doesnt look unhealthy or bad at all. the seedling looks great niko. should start to blow up now.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> crazy split leaf like that, doesnt look unhealthy or bad at all. the seedling looks great niko. should start to blow up now.


Yeah its perfectly healthy just weird lookin haha. So far the node spacing is super tight (so far) shes 4 inches tall and 4 inches across. Nice short bushy Indica. Upped the ppm too 350 from 300ish. What roots I can see coming out of the rapid rooter look nice thick and healthy. It says use only first two weeks of veg and flower but I'm gonna keep using the voodoo til the roots get down too the res. Tempted to start the Blue Widow haha


----------



## BluBerry (Aug 6, 2011)

*Slow your roll a little bit.*
*It is a process that takes patience. Just gotta let em do their thing. *
*I ran mine the first week or so with no nutes and they grew just fine. *
*Not trying to tell you how to grow at all. *
*Just wanna see you get a good yield and sit back and enjoy the grow instead of rush it. *
*You don't need any nutes in the rez now, but since they are already in there.*
*I'd leave the PPM alone for at least a week and let them get used to the nutes and start drinking them before you force more nutes on them. *
*You are on a fast track to nute burn if you keep going that rate. IMO. *
*The best way to get faster and better growth is to use a Good Light! *
*CFL's work but not nearly as well as MH/HPS.. *
*One thing I have been focusing on in my grow this round is water temps. *
*I try to keep it around 63-67 and have kept my PPMs lower and use less nutes.*
*I never got over 1000 PPM in veg and only at 1400 PPM now in 5 weeks of 12/12. **Just trying to help ya out bro. *


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Slow your roll a little bit.*
> *It is a process that takes patience. Just gotta let em do their thing. *
> *I ran mine the first week or so with no nutes and they grew just fine. *
> *Not trying to tell you how to grow at all. *
> ...


I'm always impatient haha, but I won't do anything thats going to harm the plant.
It's a force of habit, after the plants come out of the humidity dome and into net pots I've always run low strength nutes and never had a problem. Though I understand where your coming from.
Only reason I did a res change is because the PH tends to jump alot because of the limited res size on this water farm. I've had to add ALOT of ph up and down to keep it in check. Was worried it would start to adversely affect the plant.
I agree with you on the light. I've already bought a 600 watt hps with air cooled reflector etc. Not even going to bother using it til I get the grow room in the spare bathroom set up so I can have adequate ventilation. so for now I'll just continue biting the T5/CFL bullet.
Got the waterfarm sitting in a five gallonish cooler with those big medical ice packs on either side. fish tank thermometer reads 64 as of a few minutes ago  
I always appreciate the advice brother. Spos I should've posted my reasoning for the res change though haha.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah its perfectly healthy just weird lookin haha. So far the node spacing is super tight (so far) shes 4 inches tall and 4 inches across. Nice short bushy Indica. Upped the ppm too 350 from 300ish. What roots I can see coming out of the rapid rooter look nice thick and healthy. It says use only first two weeks of veg and flower but I'm gonna keep using the voodoo til the roots get down too the res. Tempted to start the Blue Widow haha


 your doing great bro i start my seeds on 1/4 strength as soon as they are in a system and out the dome, i ran my last ones on 300 ppm right out the gate and within the next week they where very light and weak looking so i pushed them up to 600 and added calmag then withing another week they where still very hungry so upped to 900 and shortly after that they hit flower over a foot tall looking amazing in a flood tray and in nothing more than a 4x4x4 RW cube. i think your ppm is on point and is exactly where mine would be at this point, keep up the good work.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> your doing great bro i start my seeds on 1/4 strength as soon as they are in a system and out the dome, i ran my last ones on 300 ppm right out the gate and within the next week they where very light and weak looking so i pushed them up to 600 and added calmag then withing another week they where still very hungry so upped to 900 and shortly after that they hit flower over a foot tall looking amazing in a flood tray and in nothing more than a 4x4x4 RW cube. i think your ppm is on point and is exactly where mine would be at this point, keep up the good work.


Thanks for the vote of confidence brokowsky. Wish I could find more information on this strain, all the site says is pay constant attention etc. makes it sound like a finicky plant but who knows, shes nice and healthy looking. Just gonna go off what the plant tells me. 

Hey, you flood and drain. My new bathroom grow room is going to be flood and drain. My tub is 2x4.8 I want to use two trays one that is 2x3 and one that is 1x2 (or close enough to hold eight 6"x6" pots) been looking all over and can't find a whole lot. Any ideas good sir?


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 6, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence brokowsky. Wish I could find more information on this strain, all the site says is pay constant attention etc. makes it sound like a finicky plant but who knows, shes nice and healthy looking. Just gonna go off what the plant tells me.
> 
> Hey, you flood and drain. My new bathroom grow room is going to be flood and drain. My tub is 2x4.8 I want to use two trays one that is 2x3 and one that is 1x2 (or close enough to hold eight 6"x6" pots) been looking all over and can't find a whole lot. Any ideas good sir?


 you got any shots of the space your going to be working with?? are you going to be using the trays inside the tub.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> you got any shots of the space your going to be working with?? are you going to be using the trays inside the tub.


yeah I'll post a pic of a bathroom exactly like what I'll be working in. I'm going to build a pvc table inside the tube so not actually sitting in the tub.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

im in for the ride here.....i get my cheesus seeds next week...cant wait to see how yours goes........yours are looking nice and green


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 6, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> im in for the ride here.....i get my cheesus seeds next week...cant wait to see how yours goes........yours are looking nice and green


Hell yeah I like to have someone to compare notes with. Feminized? how many are you growing? what method?


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 6, 2011)

3 fem seeds...i still don't know if i should go hydro or soil....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

hydro cost a bit more to set up but is way easyer to use, soils cheaper but is more time consuming


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> 3 fem seeds...i still don't know if i should go hydro or soil....


Personally I've never grown Cannabis in soil. I've always enjoyed hydro as there are so many more options available to the grower, dwc,aero,drip,ebb and flow etc etc. you can always reinvent your growing style with hydroponics.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hydro cost a bit more to set up but is way easyer to use, soils cheaper but is more time consuming


Maybe you can give your opinion on this debate I am having with one of my friends. He grows soil and refuses to grow using hydroponics as he claims you get more taste with soil grown. I always argue back that potency goes up as well as you tend too finish a week or so sooner with hydro. You've grown both methods, what do you think?


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 7, 2011)

my opinion, if u want one dwc is the way, i have done soil, rockwool and hydro. all taste as good as eachother, but dwc is awesome for growth rate and yield, never mind ease of growing, no mess , medium from the tap ffs  ... the secret i think is in the flush, which again is easier with dwc, one min they gt nutes available, quick bucket change and hey presto now its jus water  i still flush for 10 days or so in dwc, by this point the plant is yellow, and she always tastes great..

as for cost, u can set yaself up abucket for 15 quid, and that will last u years, u can re use the hydroton pebbles, the net pot ( unless split by dreadlock roots ) and water is in the tap,, grow one plant and yield as much as 2/3 soil grown plants hmmmmm easy choice for me, although others are bound to diagree, or at least we hope so


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

sweetsmoker said:


> my opinion, if u want one dwc is the way, i have done soil, rockwool and hydro. all taste as good as eachother, but dwc is awesome for growth rate and yield, never mind ease of growing, no mess , medium from the tap ffs  ... the secret i think is in the flush, which again is easier with dwc, one min they gt nutes available, quick bucket change and hey presto now its jus water  i still flush for 10 days or so in dwc, by this point the plant is yellow, and she always tastes great..
> 
> as for cost, u can set yaself up abucket for 15 quid, and that will last u years, u can re use the hydroton pebbles, the net pot ( unless split by dreadlock roots ) and water is in the tap,, grow one plant and yield as much as 2/3 soil grown plants hmmmmm easy choice for me, although others are bound to diagree, or at least we hope so


 Haha exactly. I've never noticed a taste difference either as I use grotek final flush for the last two weeks. larger investment in the beginning but eventually all your doing is buying nutes and the occasional bulb instead of lugging bags of soil in all the time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Maybe you can give your opinion on this debate I am having with one of my friends. He grows soil and refuses to grow using hydroponics as he claims you get more taste with soil grown. I always argue back that potency goes up as well as you tend too finish a week or so sooner with hydro. You've grown both methods, what do you think?


Hydro for shure, the only thing soil has over hydro i think is the smoke is a bit smoother


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

8/7/11 UPDATE: Nice and healthy, still waiting for that growth explosion.
Temp: 78 in room 65 In res
PH: 5.6 (oddly only rose to 6.0 overnite, only guess would be that this time I mixed nutes a day in advance and let em ''stabilize'')
PPM: 325
RH: Unknown, since it crapped out on me.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hydro for shure, the only thing soil has over hydro i think is the smoke is a bit smoother


Might just depend on how long you cure I spos. Though from what I read most cannabis cup entries are grown in soil. But until I inherit the family farm I'm a hydro man haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

Ordered Bud Candy, Big Bud and Overdrive today. Should be well prepared for flower. 

PH didn't change at all from yesterday but the PPM shot up to 394. I'm guessing I was feeding a tad strong.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 8, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Always good to have someone growing similar strains along for the ride. so far other than me burning her alil bit its coming along nicely. Just mixed up some new nutrients too 350ppm from 275 I think. My only complaint so far is the mutant looking leaf in the pics above (hope it doesnt continue as I wanted to possibly clone her.
> 
> How are you growing yours? soil? hydro? feminized seeds I'm assuming? Been wanting to try some tangerine dream, does it actually have that taste too it?


thanks! I am just starting the seeds cracked sat night and now two bubble cheese one pine apple express and a western winds sit in rock wool cubes under 11,500 lumen cfls. the seedlings also have a microbial dip (plant success) for a little beneficial mycellum. I have one water farm from craigslist sans the pump (fuckers) so gotta get a pump however in the meantime I have a tone of rubbermaids left over from a move and a new waterpump for aero so I will go Mcgeyver that tomorrow. I will lay a screen over them soon there after at about 1 foot. Also will be adding extra oxegyn into the wa wa. Next week is purchase day for either a 400 watt or 600 watt light. Bit freaked out about energy spiking on my bill and if i could afford it I would go digital ballast but as London burns and the stocks crash I believe I will sit that one out for a bit.. The week after that I'll do the carbon filter. Will get a RO soon enough but for now filtered watered (britta lol) and distilled by the gallon. I am toying with the W winds as an outside project but were I live any seedling is munched in 0 time. Also cracking a Barneys LSD tonight !


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 8, 2011)

'Got the waterfarm sitting in a five gallonish cooler with those big medical ice packs on either side. fish tank thermometer reads 64 as of a few minutes ago "
ya know I hear a good cooler is a great thing to put the whole shebang in there esp if your dropping the $ for ice packs just a thought.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> 'Got the waterfarm sitting in a five gallonish cooler with those big medical ice packs on either side. fish tank thermometer reads 64 as of a few minutes ago "
> ya know I hear a good cooler is a great thing to put the whole shebang in there esp if your dropping the $ for ice packs just a thought.


It is sitting in a cooler haha. a Coleman brand I believe. Ice Packs I get for free thanks too the wife being a nurse haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> thanks! I am just starting the seeds cracked sat night and now two bubble cheese one pine apple express and a western winds sit in rock wool cubes under 11,500 lumen cfls. the seedlings also have a microbial dip (plant success) for a little beneficial mycellum. I have one water farm from craigslist sans the pump (fuckers) so gotta get a pump however in the meantime I have a tone of rubbermaids left over from a move and a new waterpump for aero so I will go Mcgeyver that tomorrow. I will lay a screen over them soon there after at about 1 foot. Also will be adding extra oxegyn into the wa wa. Next week is purchase day for either a 400 watt or 600 watt light. Bit freaked out about energy spiking on my bill and if i could afford it I would go digital ballast but as London burns and the stocks crash I believe I will sit that one out for a bit.. The week after that I'll do the carbon filter. Will get a RO soon enough but for now filtered watered (britta lol) and distilled by the gallon. I am toying with the W winds as an outside project but were I live any seedling is munched in 0 time. Also cracking a Barneys LSD tonight !


Hmm not sure what your guys charge per kilowatt hour over there but when I had my thousand watt hps it added a good forty bucks to my bill but was well worth it. 
Distilled water by the gallon. comes out at 1 ppm love it. 
Very nice variety you have going bro, Wouldn't mind getting some original U.K cheese myself. 
Yeah I've been reading about the three days of riots over that fellow getting shot. We missing something in the news over hear about that? just asking cuz it seems crazy mass riots over one shooting.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> thanks! I am just starting the seeds cracked sat night and now two bubble cheese one pine apple express and a western winds sit in rock wool cubes under 11,500 lumen cfls. the seedlings also have a microbial dip (plant success) for a little beneficial mycellum. I have one water farm from craigslist sans the pump (fuckers) so gotta get a pump however in the meantime I have a tone of rubbermaids left over from a move and a new waterpump for aero so I will go Mcgeyver that tomorrow. I will lay a screen over them soon there after at about 1 foot. Also will be adding extra oxegyn into the wa wa. Next week is purchase day for either a 400 watt or 600 watt light. Bit freaked out about energy spiking on my bill and if i could afford it I would go digital ballast but as London burns and the stocks crash I believe I will sit that one out for a bit.. The week after that I'll do the carbon filter. Will get a RO soon enough but for now filtered watered (britta lol) and distilled by the gallon. I am toying with the W winds as an outside project but were I live any seedling is munched in 0 time. Also cracking a Barneys LSD tonight !


 Microbial dip? whats the brand name? Wouldn't mind picking some of that up myself haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 8, 2011)

So, I'm reading up on the use of UVB lighting during flowering. Seems worth a try. heres an article from another site that seems to explain well enough. let me know what you guys think.

*UVB
Don't know if any of you have heard about UVB lighting . They use them in reptile houses to provide the reptiles with their UVB fix




. Anyway studies show that the (&#916;9- tetrahydrocannabinol) in the trichomes on a cannabis plant abosrbs the harmful UVB rays to protect the plant . So the more UVB rays you fire at a plant the More THC it will produce to protect itself . 

HPS lights don't produce any UVB at all 
Green house glass is engineered to filter out UVB 
Metal Halide lamps produce ALOT of UVB but it gets filtered out by the glass that the bulb is made off .

However , you can buy the specially made reptile lights from pet stores ( They're long fluro looking tubes ) . These produce alot of UVB and it doesn't get filtered out . 

UVB is the reason why weed grown in Afghanistan can be very potent . Thanks to "Global Warming" wev'e now got holes in the ozone layer above afghanistan and Holland , these holes let more UVB rays penatrate so the plants in these areas go into THC production overdrive to stop themselves burning up . 

Heres a link explaining it in a little more detail http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o

Also two brothers both grew clones of the same plant , in exactly the same conditions apart from one brother had a Reptile UVB light in his growroom . Anyway at the end of the grows the UVB plant had 20&#37; more THC on its main cola and other areas around the top of the plant . 

The main problem with reptile lights is the penetration , they run at low wattages (25-48 watts) . And can only pentetrate a few inches (4-6) . However they are cheap about &#163;20 for a 10% producing UVB light . If you had the money and wanted to splash out you could pick up a skin treatment UVB lamp for &#163;400




these things run at 300-400 watts and really pump out UVB . 

Basicly what im saying is if you drop your humidity and slam on the UVB rays when the plant is mid flower your going to get some beasty THC production . 


*I copied this from somewhere else I did not write it but seems to explain it well**


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 9, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> It is sitting in a cooler haha. a Coleman brand I believe. Ice Packs I get for free thanks too the wife being a nurse haha.


and thats why we should think twice when posting stoned


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 9, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> and thats why we should think twice when posting stoned


 Shoulda read some of the stuff I posted in my last grow journal. Makes sense when your on your third bowl but thats about it lol.


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah I've been reading about the three days of riots over that fellow getting shot. We missing something in the news over hear about that? just asking cuz it seems crazy mass riots over one shooting.[/QUOTE]



lol it was cos a copper shot some bad boy when he didnt shoot first,, that a big no no over here, they have to shoot first before law is allowed to fight back. mad innit? that was the tottenham riots, justified i reckon, but now every chavvie prick in the country is avvin a go at a riot so they can loot shops an that. it been in manchester birmingham croydon west brom leicester tottenham and a few other cities.. cops are just so soft over here, they nt even used rubber bullets on em yet,, .. now we gt groups of footy thugs going out kicking off cos footy been cancelled, starting on looters, sikhs an muslims gathering in street to PROTECT their mosques etc,, its funny as fck ,, wat wud the cops do over there if gangs of youths were randomly running round town smashing shit up and looting??


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 10, 2011)

sweetsmoker said:


> Yeah I've been reading about the three days of riots over that fellow getting shot. We missing something in the news over hear about that? just asking cuz it seems crazy mass riots over one shooting.


 
lol it was cos a copper shot some bad boy when he didnt shoot first,, that a big no no over here, they have to shoot first before law is allowed to fight back. mad innit? that was the tottenham riots, justified i reckon, but now every chavvie prick in the country is avvin a go at a riot so they can loot shops an that. it been in manchester birmingham croydon west brom leicester tottenham and a few other cities.. cops are just so soft over here, they nt even used rubber bullets on em yet,, .. now we gt groups of footy thugs going out kicking off cos footy been cancelled, starting on looters, sikhs an muslims gathering in street to PROTECT their mosques etc,, its funny as fck ,, wat wud the cops do over there if gangs of youths were randomly running round town smashing shit up and looting??[/QUOTE]

I think the last time we had major riots was over the Rodney King beating (which he was arrested yet again for DUI last month, so I still say it was probably justified the first time) and it was pretty much the same thing peeps running around stealing themselves a better tv. Pretty much the same response to a riot over here from the cops til they called in the national guard. 

The cops at least launching alil tear gas at the mobs haha?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 10, 2011)

8/10/11 Update: Day 14 of veg. She's definitely going to be short and bushy as you can tell from the pics. 
Temp:75 Res temp: 66
PH:5.5-5.8
PPM:318
RH:28
So still no root growth into the res but from what I can see the roots are super white with those little hairs growing off. Made a cheap cover to go over the top of the pot to reflect some light back to the underside o the leaves but mainly to keep the light off the hydroton/roots
I also changed the water schedule to 15 minutes every other hour to see if that spurs the roots to grow and search out the reservoir.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

looking good niko


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 10, 2011)

ok question I set up a waterfarm bought used and well there is the little seedling looking up at me like you ARE going to help me out here right? I see the drip ring dripping but it just seems so remote to the center of the waterfarm. Am I just being paranoid here?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good niko


Thanks bro, coming along nicely just haven't hit that spurt during veg that I'm used too. good things come to those who wait I guess.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 10, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Thanks bro, coming along nicely just haven't hit that spurt during veg that I'm used too. good things come to those who wait I guess.


yes they do.............


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 10, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> ok question I set up a waterfarm bought used and well there is the little seedling looking up at me like you ARE going to help me out here right? I see the drip ring dripping but it just seems so remote to the center of the waterfarm. Am I just being paranoid here?


 Nope your not being paranoid. for the first week or so you need to hand water the plant as that little drip ring isn't going to do much for it til the roots spread out a little bit. 
What medium are you using ? Mines in a rapid rooter plug. I usually give it one cup of water out of the res two or three times daily. Don't get the actual medium too wet just moist, just pour it around the base. 
You'll love the water farm. I've seen ppl put banana trees in them if you get so inclined haha


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 11, 2011)

Woot, two lone roots are now dipping into the res! I had lowered the ppm a few days ago but I think on the next res change I'll see if I can get away with 400 ppm as she is looking abit hungry (very light yellowish tinge maybe N def)


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 11, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Nope your not being paranoid. for the first week or so you need to hand water the plant as that little drip ring isn't going to do much for it til the roots spread out a little bit.
> What medium are you using ? Mines in a rapid rooter plug. I usually give it one cup of water out of the res two or three times daily. Don't get the actual medium too wet just moist, just pour it around the base.
> You'll love the water farm. I've seen ppl put banana trees in them if you get so inclined haha


 ok good I jury rigged the farm lol. The watering ring is off and I have a loose clear tube that catches some water and drips it over the seedling which is in a greatly reduced ( you might say shredded pulled apart rockwool cube I'll say custom) cube. idid upgrade the air pump though to a dual for a little extra bubble action, temps 81 and nice fan gently blowing across my little babies.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 12, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> ok good I jury rigged the farm lol. The watering ring is off and I have a loose clear tube that catches some water and drips it over the seedling which is in a greatly reduced ( you might say shredded pulled apart rockwool cube I'll say custom) cube. idid upgrade the air pump though to a dual for a little extra bubble action, temps 81 and nice fan gently blowing across my little babies.


Ahh wish I'd thought of rigging mine up like that haha. Sounds like its coming along nicely good sir. Do you plan on starting a grow journal? Yeah that little blue pump that comes with it ain't the greatest.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, anybody got an opinion? Other than the yellowing perfectly healthy. I'm thinking she's just hungry.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 12, 2011)

feed her, i already had mine on full strength lucas (8-16) by this time because they where looking the same way. these indica dom strains can take a good feeding for sure.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> feed her, i already had mine on full strength lucas (8-16) by this time because they where looking the same way. these indica dom strains can take a good feeding for sure.


 Perfect. Went ahead and mixed up a 460ppm nute solution. gonna let it sit til tonight then change the res. Wish I could top her already.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 12, 2011)

as soon as I have a working camera I shall, but to be honest between this journal and a few others I've subbed to I am going to look pretty jury rigged till I get it all sussed out. Can not wait though lol.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Perfect. Went ahead and mixed up a 460ppm nute solution. gonna let it sit til tonight then change the res. Wish I could top her already.


 nice bro, she is really coming along nicely, i have a good feeling about this one. her color will return once she gets some more food.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 13, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> nice bro, she is really coming along nicely, i have a good feeling about this one. her color will return once she gets some more food.


 Yeah me too. Most of the descriptions describe it as more of a "connoisseur" smoke. The best nutrients and no competition for light space I should get a decent yield and a very tasty smoke. I think when I top her I'm going to take what I top and see how well it clones just for future reference in case it turns out to be amazing smoke and wanna order another seed. 

the roots are coming along nice since I lowered the water schedule. Looked like a good inch and a half from the previous day. Chalk the Voodoo juice up as a good investment.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 13, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> as soon as I have a working camera I shall, but to be honest between this journal and a few others I've subbed to I am going to look pretty jury rigged till I get it all sussed out. Can not wait though lol.


 Bah, I'll definitely sub to your grow. I know what you mean I try to keep up with Hellraizer and Drgreentm journal as much as I can as theyre always doing something pretty sweet.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

Day 19 of VEG: She was acting hungry a day or so ago so I bumped her up to 450ppm. Today the ppm was 480 but that was before I topped off the res with a half gallon and that lowered the ppm to 440 ppm. Now the problem is I keep getting Brown tips. mainly just the tips of the older larger leaves and the edges a little bit. I've been having that most of the grow. 

So shes clearly hungry yet at the same time I feel like I have a bit of nute burn. Unless because I was using distilled water at 1ppm perhaps my nutrients lack something that the city water had such as calcium etc. Anybody with thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. Not a very big problem at all but I still want to keep it as healthy as possible.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Day 19 of VEG: She was acting hungry a day or so ago so I bumped her up to 450ppm. Today the ppm was 480 but that was before I topped off the res with a half gallon and that lowered the ppm to 440 ppm. Now the problem is I keep getting Brown tips. mainly just the tips of the older larger leaves and the edges a little bit. I've been having that most of the grow.
> 
> So shes clearly hungry yet at the same time I feel like I have a bit of nute burn. Unless because I was using distilled water at 1ppm perhaps my nutrients lack something that the city water had such as calcium etc. Anybody with thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. Not a very big problem at all but I still want to keep it as healthy as possible.


 man calmag has saved me and i think it should be a requirement with any program even using tap (as i do and still add it), i dont think it can be nute burn, thats just a really low ppm.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, that seems to be my problem every grow. Lack of cal-mag. I don't feel like driving all the way to my hydro store, Epsom salt can be used correct?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1732246View attachment 1732247View attachment 1732248View attachment 1732249View attachment 1732250Okay, anybody got an opinion? Other than the yellowing perfectly healthy. I'm thinking she's just hungry.


She looks fine to me, she'll green up in a few days on her own


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Day 19 of VEG: She was acting hungry a day or so ago so I bumped her up to 450ppm. Today the ppm was 480 but that was before I topped off the res with a half gallon and that lowered the ppm to 440 ppm. Now the problem is I keep getting Brown tips. mainly just the tips of the older larger leaves and the edges a little bit. I've been having that most of the grow.
> 
> So shes clearly hungry yet at the same time I feel like I have a bit of nute burn. Unless because I was using distilled water at 1ppm perhaps my nutrients lack something that the city water had such as calcium etc. Anybody with thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated. Not a very big problem at all but I still want to keep it as healthy as possible.


Keep the nutes low starting off, i just tried to raise the EC on mine they ended up clawing and yellowing so leached them and dropped the EC back down now their coming back green again


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

So from leaf tip to leaf tip 11 inches. bottom of stem to top of plant 5 inches. Definitely gonna be vegging this one for awhile.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Keep the nutes low starting off, i just tried to raise the EC on mine they ended up clawing and yellowing so leached them and dropped the EC back down now their coming back green again


 I think the nute level is okay as they went from a yellowish shade back to a nice green after only a couple of days. I get this problem almost every grow, I'm gonna try Cal-Mag and see what happens.
Other than the yellow to brownish tips theres no clawing whatsoever and overall a healthy color. 
What strain you growing?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 15, 2011)

My cheesus are 9" tall and about 10" wide topped a few times i'm hoping to flower them at the end of the month




the closest 1 is the only 1 that hasn't been topped there's cheesus, freeze cheese 89, GHS exo cheese and sogouda in there to


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My cheesus are 9" tall and about 10" wide topped a few times i'm hoping to flower them at the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaa sweet another cheese grower. how long did you wait to top your cheesus and how'd she take it? are yours also really short and wide?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 15, 2011)

woops just saw your measurements.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay, so tomorrow is day 21 of veg and I wanna go ahead and top her. I want too top for four main colas rather than two. I suck at counting nodes so I took a couple of pics with a pen pointing at different nodes. Can someone tell me which node is the second true node ? Spacing is pretty tight which is why I don't wanna Fluck it up.

pic nine is the newest growth. pic seven is the node below it and six the one under that.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2011)

Let her come up a bit more then top her where the pen is in pic 6 you should be left with 4 branches like some of mine some will give you 4 and some 2 main tops, the tops i cut off i used for cuttings all took and are doing fine


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 16, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Let her come up a bit more then top her where the pen is in pic 6 you should be left with 4 branches like some of mine some will give you 4 and some 2 main tops, the tops i cut off i used for cuttings all took and are doing fine


Okay, she does seem abit small to top that low. Are your Cheesus slow growing as well? I mean the roots are growing like crazy but shes just not gaining alot of vertical growth. Guess its the Indica in it. 
Guess I could just wait another week to top.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 16, 2011)

1 of mine are up to 11" tall so they're coming up nicely, just rolling 1 up then off to my groom to pot up they're going 12-12 at the end of the month however tall they get while i'm down there i'll check the dimensions on the 3 of em and get back to you soon


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 17, 2011)

excellent info guys....once i get mine(should be this week)....they will be started right away....learning from you to.......keep up the good work.....so easy on the nutes i see....


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

3eyes said:


> 1 of mine are up to 11" tall so they're coming up nicely, just rolling 1 up then off to my groom to pot up they're going 12-12 at the end of the month however tall they get while i'm down there i'll check the dimensions on the 3 of em and get back to you soon


Thanks bro, can't wait to watch yours flower. Mine gained an inch over night so I'm hoping growth is finally picking up speed. 

Think Cheesus would be a good candidate for low stress training? I wanted to top for four and then tie each main branch down to a corner to keep the canopy nice and even but its such a compact plant idk


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> excellent info guys....once i get mine(should be this week)....they will be started right away....learning from you to.......keep up the good work.....so easy on the nutes i see....


 Nice to have you along good sir. How many are you growing? Cheesus specifically or another form of cheese? Definitely start low on the nutes and bring her up slowly. Other than that just don't use distilled water and forget to add Cal-Mag like I did. But other than that its like the description so far.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never used cal mag, when you put your little cheesus on flower see if you can get some guanokalong it's bat shit tea i use 10ml per litre once a week on flower it's a taste improver makes your plants smell more and taste so much better i used it on the cheesus i grew before and it was 1 of the best tasting weeds i have ever smoked




she was whispy but very very tasty


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 17, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I've never used cal mag, when you put your little cheesus on flower see if you can get some guanokalong it's bat shit tea i use 10ml per litre once a week on flower it's a taste improver makes your plants smell more and taste so much better i used it on the cheesus i grew before and it was 1 of the best tasting weeds i have ever smoked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought Advanced Nutrients 'Bud Candy' for that exact reason. Its a Carbohydrate/ flavor enhancer. 
Dang so don't expect dense nugs then?


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Nice to have you along good sir. How many are you growing? Cheesus specifically or another form of cheese? Definitely start low on the nutes and bring her up slowly. Other than that just don't use distilled water and forget to add Cal-Mag like I did. But other than that its like the description so far.


 thanks....just doing the 1 cheesus along with 1 g-13 haze......but i heard the cheesus doesn't produce much,but what it does is suppose to be top notch ....how long should i veg for?


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1738322View attachment 1738323View attachment 1738324View attachment 1738325View attachment 1738326View attachment 1738327View attachment 1738328View attachment 1738329View attachment 1738330Okay, so tomorrow is day 21 of veg and I wanna go ahead and top her. I want too top for four main colas rather than two. I suck at counting nodes so I took a couple of pics with a pen pointing at different nodes. Can someone tell me which node is the second true node ? Spacing is pretty tight which is why I don't wanna Fluck it up.
> 
> pic nine is the newest growth. pic seven is the node below it and six the one under that.


 so vegging for a while is the way to go with these...and topped...(just once?)


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure of the best way to grow the cheesus but after this i should have a very good idea i have 1 topped to 4 colas 1 with 2 and 1 untopped, as far as the whispy buds go i think it was just an odd pheno but the gear was that tasty i reinvested in more seed


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Not sure of the best way to grow the cheesus but after this i should have a very good idea i have 1 topped to 4 colas 1 with 2 and 1 untopped, as far as the whispy buds go i think it was just an odd pheno but the gear was that tasty i reinvested in more seed


 idk wispy or not that bud looks fire, good job 3eyes. what kinda light you hitting them with in flower.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> idk wispy or not that bud looks fire, good job 3eyes. what kinda light you hitting them with in flower.


yah look good to me


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> thanks....just doing the 1 cheesus along with 1 g-13 haze......but i heard the cheesus doesn't produce much,but what it does is suppose to be top notch ....how long should i veg for?


 I'm going to veg til shes a foot tall and top for either two main or four main colas.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Not sure of the best way to grow the cheesus but after this i should have a very good idea i have 1 topped to 4 colas 1 with 2 and 1 untopped, as far as the whispy buds go i think it was just an odd pheno but the gear was that tasty i reinvested in more seed


 Hopefully I get some dense buds but they look tasty as hell either way bro great job. what nutes are you using?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Not sure of the best way to grow the cheesus but after this i should have a very good idea i have 1 topped to 4 colas 1 with 2 and 1 untopped, as far as the whispy buds go i think it was just an odd pheno but the gear was that tasty i reinvested in more seed


The taste! howd she taste? and smell lol. I'm hoping it actually has a taste and smell of some nice stanky cheese lol


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

I wouldn't top if I was u, u said u were gonna lst? That's the best way to go, people think when u top, u get more colas, this is false. U just chopped a finger off, I know some will disaggree, and it IS a matter of opinion, but his is a fact, u top, u lose a cola, its about light, and ligt reflection to get good buds all around. u could have as many colas as u want, with the right light, NO TOPPING!


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> idk wispy or not that bud looks fire, good job 3eyes. what kinda light you hitting them with in flower.


I use 2 600w growlux dual spectrum lamps housed in diamond shades i try to get 5 under each but depends on the height of the plants most of the time i have 6 under 1 and the other 4 under the other.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hopefully I get some dense buds but they look tasty as hell either way bro great job. what nutes are you using?


I'm using House & Garden coco veg and bloom roots accelerator, multi enzymes and i might add some other H&G products like bud XL i also use monster bloom for a booster and guanokalong as a taste improver when in flower, the smell of the last 1 was as just as Big Buddha described a lavender berry tart she was 1 of those that you had to smoke until it's all gone i normally take a bud out of 1 of my jars and when that's gone i hit a different jar (i grow 4 strains at a time) but the cheesus had to be smoked until all gone


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I use 2 600w growlux dual spectrum lamps housed in diamond shades i try to get 5 under each but depends on the height of the plants most of the time i have 6 under 1 and the other 4 under the other.


 nice man, those 600w will produce some colas, i want dual arks dammit lol. did you notice a big dif in the product with the bulbs? i would think they would promote some added resin production.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would love to have a daul arc 600, but if i get my heat issue worked out im moving up to 1000s for the daul arks


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I'm using House & Garden coco veg and bloom roots accelerator, multi enzymes and i might add some other H&G products like bud XL i also use monster bloom for a booster and guanokalong as a taste improver when in flower, the smell of the last 1 was as just as Big Buddha described a lavender berry tart she was 1 of those that you had to smoke until it's all gone i normally take a bud out of 1 of my jars and when that's gone i hit a different jar (i grow 4 strains at a time) but the cheesus had to be smoked until all gone


 I've heard good things about house and garden. Advanced nutrients even admitted that house and garden had a superior root nutrient (at the time at least.
Beautiful sounds like I'm going to be hoarding this one for myself. 
How was the high?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

Okay you three seem to know about dual arc. Does it require anything special ballast wise or is dual arc just the type of bulb that I would buy?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

vapedup said:


> I wouldn't top if I was u, u said u were gonna lst? That's the best way to go, people think when u top, u get more colas, this is false. U just chopped a finger off, I know some will disaggree, and it IS a matter of opinion, but his is a fact, u top, u lose a cola, its about light, and ligt reflection to get good buds all around. u could have as many colas as u want, with the right light, NO TOPPING!


 I'm debating on the lst at this point. shes so squat and bushy not many long branches to tie down. probably just top for two main colas.

Yes if you top you lose A cola but you gain TWO to FOUR because of the redistribution of hormones etc. With my sub par lighting (T5's and cfl) its probably better to just top for two trim the lower third that won't get alot of light and try for large dense main buds. but i see where your coming from bro.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

So I decided to top her for two instead of four. Continue veg until shes at least a foot. Lots of time to veg for my time frame on this grow. Just to see how well she takes to cloning I took the top dipped it in some clonex and put it under the dome. 
Put some pics of the roots up next time, Voodoo juice working wonders.

Temp: 75-79
RH: Think its broken 
Res Temp: 64
PH: 5.7 (oddly hasn't moved in days, unusual from the ph swings i had before. Meter is working fine so...)
PPM: 313 dropping about twenty or thirty points a day I think.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

Tru, I don't think the cfl's will get much light penetration, but when u do go with HID don't cut ur plant, its alive rather u believe so or not, imagine if I cut ur top off! Lol! I got so many colas on my jack, never cut, just simple LSThas like 6. Or 7


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 18, 2011)

beautiful plant niko great job so far, gotta love that vibrant green


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Tru, I don't think the cfl's will get much light penetration, but when u do go with HID don't cut ur plant, its alive rather u believe so or not, imagine if I cut ur top off! Lol! I got so many colas on my jack, never cut, just simple LSThas like 6. Or 7


Youve got a point. I definitely want to try a proper lst for once. Bought a 600 watter just gotta wait for a proper room to hook it up in.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 18, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> beautiful plant niko great job so far, gotta love that vibrant green


Yeah she has a nice color for sure. Can't wait to catch the smells in the next cpl months. Color came back immediately after upping the ppm. Don't know how much its helping but im using a 2700k cfl on the side for a mixed spectrum approach.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 19, 2011)

still haven't got the cheesus....cheesus h christ....c'mon man.........


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 19, 2011)

greenjoe said:


> still haven't got the cheesus....cheesus h christ....c'mon man.........


rofl, when did you order it? and who'd you order it from?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 19, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Okay you three seem to know about dual arc. Does it require anything special ballast wise or is dual arc just the type of bulb that I would buy?


The bulbs i was using are not dual arc their dual spectrum they have almost equal parts of blue and red spectrum but i'm changing things up a little this time i just bought 2 phillips son T pia green power 600w lamps for flowering supposed to be the best on the market specifically developed for horticultural uses and is said to have good penetration through the canopy, well there's only 1 way to find out so watch this space.........


----------



## vapedup (Aug 19, 2011)

The bulbs i was using are not dual arc their dual spectrum they have almost equal parts of blue and red spectrum but i'm changing things up a little this time i just bought 2 phillips son T pia green power 600w lamps for flowering supposed to be the best on the market specifically developed for horticultural uses and is said to have good penetration through the canopy, well there's only 1 way to find out so watch this space.........[/QUOTE]
Where did u get the phillips bulbs from? And the what was the price? I think these are the best bulbs on the market as well


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 19, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The bulbs i was using are not dual arc their dual spectrum they have almost equal parts of blue and red spectrum but i'm changing things up a little this time i just bought 2 phillips son T pia green power 600w lamps for flowering supposed to be the best on the market specifically developed for horticultural uses and is said to have good penetration through the canopy, well there's only 1 way to find out so watch this space.........


 ohhh dual SPECTRUM. So again lol its just a type of bulb that dual spectrum is? no special ballast. Woah sounds sweet whered you get the new lights at?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 19, 2011)

I just saw some at a real good price on a site called: 21st century hydro


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 19, 2011)

vapedup said:


> I just saw some at a real good price on a site called: 21st century hydro


 Do you mind shooting me a link? I looked but couldn't find them.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

the daul spec im looking at are hortalux and its a 600hps with a 400mh combined for 1000watts


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> the daul spec im looking at are hortalux and its a 600hps with a 400mh combined for 1000watts


That's the one I'm looking at as well, pricey bastards they are. Ultra sun makes one as well for 100.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 19, 2011)

but that's just a 400w mh and a 600w hps in one tube, the one I'm talkin about is a hps with more blue in the spectrum as well, like 30% more than other dual spec bulbs, so they say


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 20, 2011)

Update harvest pics are up


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 20, 2011)

I got them from my local hydro store they we're £40 each but i get discount so had them for £35 each


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I got them from my local hydro store they we're £40 each but i get discount so had them for £35 each


Now are you using these dual arc bulbs all the way through the grow or just for flower? 

Damn now its between Ceramic metal halide and dual arc after doing alil research.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

Niko, check out a dual SPECTRUM buld, its like a dual arc but not, its a HPS that has a rasied BLUE spectrum in it, id rather have a 1000w of one of those than. A 1000w (600hps, 400wmh) dual spectrum bulb, just my preference, I'm gonna get one on my next round


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 20, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Now are you using these dual arc bulbs all the way through the grow or just for flower?
> 
> Damn now its between Ceramic metal halide and dual arc after doing alil research.


I used to use the duals all the way through but i'm just using it for veg this time then switching to the green power, i like to change things up all the time lol next crop when this 1 is done is going into NFT 2 trays 3 plants in each 1 light over each


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm gonna check into all the different bulbs. I'm used to just regular bulbs never thought about all the different kinds of bulbs for H.I.D though. Dual spectrum, Dual arc and ceramic interest me alot.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I used to use the duals all the way through but i'm just using it for veg this time then switching to the green power, i like to change things up all the time lol next crop when this 1 is done is going into NFT 2 trays 3 plants in each 1 light over each


 How did you like the dual all the way through? Alot more resin production?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

No doubt Niko, growing is all about personal preference, but I. Am bias to the dual spectrum


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

vapedup said:


> No doubt Niko, growing is all about personal preference, but I. Am bias to the dual spectrum


I hear ya, I eventually want too try every growing style at least once. keep telling myself I'll grow soil one day but still haven't done it haha. wonder if theres such a thing as a dual spectrum bulb with a ceramic socket?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't get waht u mean by ceramic socket? Don't all HID have ceramic sockets??


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

vapedup said:


> I don't get waht u mean by ceramic socket? Don't all HID have ceramic sockets??


woops, excuse my ignorance haha. What do they mean by ceramic metal halide? I havent looked up what that type of bulb is yet just assumed it was ceramic socket. 
Feel free to fill me in on what it does mean




[


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

Smoking some bubba kush for the first time right now.....My face is fucking numb and my teeth are melting. would explain it perfectly. Fuuuuu yes


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

CMH is just a very enhanced hps bulb, dont be trying to run it on a digi ballast though or you will be loosing bulbs left and right. here is a chart of the hps vs cmh you can see the cmh is very well rounded on the spectrum chart.

View attachment 1745099


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> CMH is just a very enhanced hps bulb, dont be trying to run it on a digi ballast though or you will be loosing bulbs left and right. here is a chart of the hps vs cmh you can see the cmh is very well rounded on the spectrum chart.
> 
> View attachment 1745099


It still wont let me plus rep you and damn you deserve it.
So what your saying is it has more even amounts of light from each end of the spectrum. So magnetic ballast and your all good. Sold.


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 20, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> It still wont let me plus rep you and damn you deserve it.
> So what your saying is it has more even amounts of light from each end of the spectrum. So magnetic ballast and your all good. Sold.


 lol well thanks buddy, mag ballast and the bulb and your ready to rock, pretty sure its not as intense as a hps (light intensity anyway) but there is much more usable light for the plant. i have heard allot of good things about them and want to try a few myself.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

Pics of a lil bubba kush nug. sposbly, as this is only what Im told it is. Having not smoked it if anybody has feel free to tell me what they think.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 20, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> lol well thanks buddy, mag ballast and the bulb and your ready to rock, pretty sure its not as intense as a hps (light intensity anyway) but there is much more usable light for the plant. i have heard allot of good things about them and want to try a few myself.


More efficiency and a better plant, hell yeah. Still so many different methods out there to try. this will never get boring


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy hell that was a good smoke. 

97 likes ? Lol dunno what I did but thanks guys. 

Time to finish my bowl from last night throw on some tunes and get some work done on the plant. PPM is at 205 as of this morning so I think its time for a res change and bump up to 700 or so ppm for this last week of veg before 12/12


----------



## drgreentm (Aug 21, 2011)

i agree get her on some heavy feeding before the flip, just keep a eye on the leaf tips. from what 3 eyes said she can be a bit finicky.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 21, 2011)

well last night it was 701 let it settle overnight and this morning it was 680 when I added it to the res. gradual run up, probably wont go past 800 before I flip in a week or so. 

Added two more flowering cfl bulbs to add more red spectrum as I get closer to flower. Not very tall but super thick stem. weird.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 22, 2011)

Did my first and probably last trim on this plant til maybe two weeks into flower. mainly trimmed inner growth to open up light to the main branches. Four of the larger trimmed branches I decided to try and clone them for practice. Added two cfl bulbs as side lights as well. 

When I go to flower I'll have six cfl bulbs surrounding the T5 flowering bulbs. Hit her with Sensi Bloom A and B + VooDoo Juice+ Bud Candy= two ounces dry smoke....I wish.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 23, 2011)

Not liking this strain in veg so far. Noticed alot of uneven inner growth and odd fingered leaves. The 28th will be one month of veg at which I'm going to flip to 12/12 and see what this plant is really all about.

ph 5.8
PPM 540 
res temp 66
Air Temp 75-81
RH...no idea but probably too low.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 25, 2011)

Update: Not much going on, she took the topping very well and has grown at least three inches since topping. Mixing up Sensi Bloom A&B, Voodoo Juice and Bud Candy and letting it settle for a few days before I switch the lights. 

Not impressed with this strain as I've said before. Think I will order the original Cheese next time and see whats up. Except the lighting everything in my grow room is optimal. The best Nutrients IMO, Mid seventies temperatures, good humidity etc. The best of this strain should show itself without excuse. Unless I just got a very poor pheno, well see.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 26, 2011)

My girls are 14"-16" tall and are nice little bushes their getting switched on the 1st then we'll see what they can do


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 26, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My girls are 14"-16" tall and are nice little bushes their getting switched on the 1st then we'll see what they can do


Ok, So we will be within a day or two of each other on the flowering. Whats your ppm at? I ask because I'm only at 700 or so and get brown tips on some of the older fan leaves.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure my EC meter works when i put new batteries in next time i go to use it the fucking batteries are dead all i can say is i've bumped up to full dose 3ml A+B per litre some are still a bit yellow but their standing proud i could flick them now but i won't the roots to fill the pots out a little more


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 26, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Not sure my EC meter works when i put new batteries in next time i go to use it the fucking batteries are dead all i can say is i've bumped up to full dose 3ml A+B per litre some are still a bit yellow but their standing proud i could flick them now but i won't the roots to fill the pots out a little more


Ok I'm at full strength as well. I think the age of my nutrients is affecting my plant but I'll be flipping soon so I'll suck it up. Lots of roots in my res and I'm assuming the roots have filled in the 2 gallon pot. Just wanted more vertical growth before I flip


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, so I almost got on here like a newb screaming out over the weird looking burns on two of the upper leaves. Until I realized while the lights were so close and I raise the pot out of the res and set it there while I I check ph/ppm etc the T5's burned the leaves a little bit. No big problem, Otherwise the plant is healthy. Topped off the res, sucked up 150 ppm in the last two days or so and ph went up to 5.9-6.1 not to bad.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 28, 2011)

Fluckin ghost town in here...

First day of Flower. Changed the res last night to AN Sensi Bloom A and B, Voodoo Juice and Bud Candy. 8 T5 bulbs overhead and a single CFL on each side. Going to get some more bulbs and Y splitters this coming week and really get the Lumen count up. 

PH: 5.8
PPM:701
Res Temp: 66
Room Temp: 77
RH: 20%
Time to see what Advanced Nutrients can bring to the party.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

DAY TWO OF FLOWER: Little bit of pistil formation going on. Overnight it sucked down 2 inches of water. topped off the res and found the ppm was 531 so she is definitely drinking up the nutrients. May have to change the res again later in the week and will bump up to 800.

On a cool side note I took a part time yob at Home Depot. Whos gonna use his discount to build a badass grow cab? This guy thats who


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine are going over this week, maybe tomorrow some of them getting big now so time to crank up the other 600


----------



## sofresh420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Your roots aren't looking to healthy bro... you ever use H2O2?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Mine are going over this week, maybe tomorrow some of them getting big now so time to crank up the other 600


Hell yeah Can't wait to see yours in action.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

sofresh420 said:


> Your roots aren't looking to healthy bro... you ever use H2O2?


They are actually healthier than they look. I think the Bud Candy is staining the roots because a couple of days ago they where bright white. Dug around in the two gallon pot to check out those roots, Bright white and super thick, gotta be the Bud Candy staining them.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 29, 2011)

getting to the big flower show time that will be cool. THis is my first stumbling attempt at Hydro and Im getting my ass kicked lol at least 2 out out of 3 plants are doing well enough, one Barneys Bubble Cheese and the Pineapple Express are great actually those are in my aero the water farm is a suffering up so heell I look at your work and think damn he's good lol. My western Winds is outside now and man it loves the sun. That will be a good five month project I'm certain.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> getting to the big flower show time that will be cool. THis is my first stumbling attempt at Hydro and Im getting my ass kicked lol at least 2 out out of 3 plants are doing well enough, one Barneys Bubble Cheese and the Pineapple Express are great actually those are in my aero the water farm is a suffering up so heell I look at your work and think damn he's good lol. My western Winds is outside now and man it loves the sun. That will be a good five month project I'm certain.


What are your issues with the WaterFarm? Naw I still have alot to learn lol but thanks. Man I've really been wanting to grow some Pineapple Express or some C99 (spos to be the original pineapple express.
Wish I could grow something outside even just on my balcony haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

So we are on day two of flower. Earlier in the grow I topped for four main colas and a few days before flipping lights I trimmed off the lower third or so of growth so I don't end up with any popcorn buds. Today I low stress trained her with some zip ties to open up the canopy and make sure it all grows nice and level. Come on 2-4 ounces......


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 29, 2011)

well I screwed up burnt the seedling with a low dose of superthrive 2 weeks into it just had my ratio off I guess. Stunted little runt right now looks like a three day seedling. so i will veg the others along with this one and hope it snaps out of it if not then next week its compost and I will crack another seed in it's place. You should see my backyard though I planted the landscape with stealth in mind last year I still have my landscaping plants to buy but am on a tight budget. Though that Western Winds can get pretty tall so it will be a LST extravaganza out there.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 29, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> well I screwed up burnt the seedling with a low dose of superthrive 2 weeks into it just had my ratio off I guess. Stunted little runt right now looks like a three day seedling. so i will veg the others along with this one and hope it snaps out of it if not then next week its compost and I will crack another seed in it's place. You should see my backyard though I planted the landscape with stealth in mind last year I still have my landscaping plants to buy but am on a tight budget. Though that Western Winds can get pretty tall so it will be a LST extravaganza out there.


Should definitely start a grow journal good sir as I would like to follow your backyard grow. 

Sucks about the seedling. My ph kept going extremely high for the first week or two and then out of nowhere without me doing anything different the ph barely raises one or two points every couple days. Waterfarms are awesome but flucking weird sometimes as well. 

Out of curiosity what brand of soil do you use for your western winds? Was originally trying to find a good local Irish potting soil with no luck so now I'm looking to you Brits since the weather is generally the same.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 29, 2011)

Home made organic with some store bought organic and some mulch from my tree work on top and not to brag but that plant is twice the size of the others.. BTW I am ( and you might refute this) Irish. American Irish yes, but South Boston 1966 you were a half step away from Dublin and if you were not you were not in South Boston lol beside you know us Yanks we truly believe we are wherever our ancestors came from and American at the same time willingly deaf to protests that we are Americans only lol we are a stubborn bunch here.. Though some dispute the lineage some German maybe British heritage - I am adopted by Scotish/ german american parents.
Oh but I will tell you to go to Ireland... I lived loved sang drank smoked skinny dipped and worked with some truly beautiful souls from your country. 27 years still I see them as if right here and miss and love them still.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 30, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> What are your issues with the WaterFarm? Naw I still have alot to learn lol but thanks. Man I've really been wanting to grow some Pineapple Express or some C99 (spos to be the original pineapple express.
> Wish I could grow something outside even just on my balcony haha.


C99 is a good choice i grew it a few years ago she was almost dripping resin i would definitely give it room in my grow again


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 30, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> Home made organic with some store bought organic and some mulch from my tree work on top and not to brag but that plant is twice the size of the others.. BTW I am ( and you might refute this) Irish. American Irish yes, but South Boston 1966 you were a half step away from Dublin and if you were not you were not in South Boston lol beside you know us Yanks we truly believe we are wherever our ancestors came from and American at the same time willingly deaf to protests that we are Americans only lol we are a stubborn bunch here.. Though some dispute the lineage some German maybe British heritage - I am adopted by Scotish/ german american parents.
> Oh but I will tell you to go to Ireland... I lived loved sang drank smoked skinny dipped and worked with some truly beautiful souls from your country. 27 years still I see them as if right here and miss and love them still.


I guess I would be second Generation American. My grandparents immigrated sometime in the late sixties and decided to live in Colorado of all places. Now I'm stuck in Texas of all places, why they couldn't just stay in Eire is beyond me. I'm confused, your in england right??? So you lived in Boston and immigrated to England? 66 eh? Did you here they arrested Whitey Bulger a few months ago?

What brand do you use? been trying to get something shipped here soil wise just to try it. Organic soil AND sunshine, I should hope its bigger than the indoor ones haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> C99 is a good choice i grew it a few years ago she was almost dripping resin i would definitely give it room in my grow again


C99, have to see if the attitude carries them. How was the smoke??


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 30, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> C99, have to see if the attitude carries them. How was the smoke??


Very nice as i remember it good taste and smell and good strength too, i don't think the tude does C99 i think joey weed seeds were the creators and their available at the hemp depot


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Very nice as i remember it good taste and smell and good strength too, i don't think the tude does C99 i think joey weed seeds were the creators and their available at the hemp depot


 Holy hell it let me plus rep ya . Soon as I get off work In gonna check out the hemp depot thanks bro.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 30, 2011)

Fox Farms was good to me when I was growing white widow, it's a good neutral ph soil worms way sells it at 20 bucks for a decent sized bag. 
No No I am here in USA I am the confused one thought you were in Ireland. I was born in '66...wayyy back then before the long series of tubes made the internet, yep.... (one reason I don't date young chicks in their 20's - don't want to lay in bed as she asks what was it like to be alive back then.. downer My folks think I might have British ancestry (they read my original name in the judge's chamber (mom can read upside down, bless her) and that last name had a british ring to it in their mind.I know of Whitey well, I grew up in Ma. and his reach extended across the state quite firmly and quite violently.
Man Ireland to Co. that is a jump. Then you went to Texas, dear God might as well of chosen Florida for it's draconian laws, (Florida; the new Mississippi) though Texas A&M has some great programs, their Hydrology degree is said to be the best in the country. Come to think of it I love Palo Duro Canyon too but still I'd prefer to drive through to New Mexico and start scarfing the food in Taos. Some tables there still have claw marks from when my ex wife had to drag me away from the chile soaked bliss.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 30, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> Fox Farms was good to me when I was growing white widow, it's a good neutral ph soil worms way sells it at 20 bucks for a decent sized bag.
> No No I am here in USA I am the confused one thought you were in Ireland. I was born in '66...wayyy back then before the long series of tubes made the internet, yep.... (one reason I don't date young chicks in their 20's - don't want to lay in bed as she asks what was it like to be alive back then.. downer My folks think I might have British ancestry (they read my original name in the judge's chamber (mom can read upside down, bless her) and that last name had a british ring to it in their mind.I know of Whitey well, I grew up in Ma. and his reach extended across the state quite firmly and quite violently.
> Man Ireland to Co. that is a jump. Then you went to Texas, dear God might as well of chosen Florida for it's draconian laws, (Florida; the new Mississippi) though Texas A&M has some great programs, their Hydrology degree is said to be the best in the country. Come to think of it I love Palo Duro Canyon too but still I'd prefer to drive through to New Mexico and start scarfing the food in Taos. Some tables there still have claw marks from when my ex wife had to drag me away from the chile soaked bliss.


Can't remember why the hell I thought you were in England lol. No I've visited county Killarney a couple of times, wish I lived there. Your telling me, I actually used to work for the Texas prison system lol. I've seen guys doing ten years for a damn ounce in there pocket. Good ole, Whitey, from the books I've read they say he's a nice guy just don't screw with his business lol. Ive been looking for a good Botany program but the closest is University of Texas at Austin, I live in Dallas so no go. Hydrology? have too look that one up. Definitely some good Mexican food down here, even in Colorado surprisingly.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks like i'm the closest to Ireland then lol i live between Eire and England


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Looks like i'm the closest to Ireland then lol i live between Eire and England


Scotsman are you?


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Scotsman are you?


No i am a proud Welshman


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> No i am a proud Welshman


 
scots man lol an insult without realising it  was appenin my celtic brother.


----------



## 3eyes (Aug 31, 2011)

sweetsmoker said:


> scots man lol an insult without realising it  was appenin my celtic brother.


Not really an insult, an insult would be to call me Saesneg/English lol


----------



## sweetsmoker (Aug 31, 2011)

lol ,, im waiting for the angry scots on ya to av a pop now lol , no offence intended,, maybe the word insult is a bit strong


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

3eyes said:


> No i am a proud Welshman


Lol, that was my next guess. Nothing wrong with wales other than being attached to England


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

sweetsmoker said:


> scots man lol an insult without realising it  was appenin my celtic brother.


Idk about insult, that bottled water they call 'whiskey' now thats an insult

Nothing much good sir jus sittin on the balcony wondering if Guinness would go well with a nice cheese strain when its finished. Any chance you can give me an accurate translation of this T-shirt? http://www.cafepress.com/+united_ireland_yellow_tshirt,271940977 All the online translators seem off somehow. My next best bet is my grandad but im sure he still doesnt own a computer lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

Im a dumbass, found the translation below.


----------



## ironheadxl (Aug 31, 2011)

pulled the way traumatized Barneys...this is not good lol I recall cleaning out the waterfarm (bought it used) used some bleach rinsed a lot but wonder if some got in the pebble mix because I have never seen such a tortured seedling already cracked the Lady Burn 1974 (J Herer X Ice) Friday New Stones! On the other hand the Barneys and the PE are kicking it under that 400w. Going for the CMH bulb next... So any pics over there Niko? Starting to LST the plants this weekend.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> pulled the way traumatized Barneys...this is not good lol I recall cleaning out the waterfarm (bought it used) used some bleach rinsed a lot but wonder if some got in the pebble mix because I have never seen such a tortured seedling already cracked the Lady Burn 1974 (J Herer X Ice) Friday New Stones! On the other hand the Barneys and the PE are kicking it under that 400w. Going for the CMH bulb next... So any pics over there Niko? Starting to LST the plants this weekend.


 Actually give me five minutes and ill take some pics of the girl. Lst'd her a couple days ago though with the stretch shes already filled the canopy back in. 

Only thing I can think of is like you said an outside factor. Can't remember what you call it now but my very first grow i mixed some stuff that your normally spos to use for soil to improve drainage with the hydroton and after endless washing I STILL have that stuff washing off into my res.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Aug 31, 2011)

Day five of flower. Used zip ties alil tape and some .50 cent clamps to train her. The canopy was much more open but after a day its all filled back in. Four nice even main branches just waiting for some smelly Cheese. 

Little bit of tip burn that hasn't gotten any worse since switching to flower so all good except that one fan leaf on the left of the plant. Dunno wtf that is about. Input, suggestions....GO!

Let it be noted the temps hadn't gotten over 78 for a couple days til the wife forgot to open the door when the lights came on. 
PH:5.6
PPM:860
RH:16 (believe its broken)
TEMP:73-78
Res Temp: 63


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like its the Bud Candy staining the roots. Before the res change when the ppm's got real low the roots whitened up but next day after a res change they're all stained up. Could be healthier though. Should've drilled more holes in the bottom so the roots could come through better and reach the res. Upped the watering schedule to help out the root ball inside the pot.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 3, 2011)

Getting some very nice fat pistils on the tops of the four main. Nothing below the canopy just like I wanted. Stretch should be over soon and the fun begins.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pics of Cheesus at Nine days flower. Getting some nice pistil formation. Another week or so and should start getting some bud formation. Roots in the res look like ass but the root ball in the pot is pearl white and thick so IDFK anymore. I noticed whenever I unplugged the air stone the top of the res looked like a bubble bath but fine when it was hooked up. Thinking this may be a reason for poor state of the roots (perhaps I didn't wash all the cleaning stuff out of the res from cleaning) so I changed the res and minus the Voodoo Juice this time. PPM around 900 now and lookign good


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 8, 2011)

Day 15 of Flower. 

Stretch seems to be over ( I hope) plenty of fat pistils coming in and the veryyy beginning of bud formation. Getting a slight smell already but not til you get next to it. 
Sucking down about half gallon a day so next res change I'm gonna bump up too 1100 or maybe 1200 ppm so theres no excuse not to start packing on the weight.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 8, 2011)

that is completely awesome. I see nothing but a good solid set of plants, should be a great haul.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

hows it going niko all well in the grow room?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> hows it going niko all well in the grow room?


Yeah going great in there. Bud production seems to be kicking in, gonna pick up a uvb 5.0 cfl tomorrow and set it to come on between 11 am to 3pm. I'll post pics tomorrow been busy with a new job kinda got lazy lately haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 11, 2011)

Couple pics. Bud starting to come in nicely. Bumping up to 1100 ppm tomorrow.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2011)

My girls are just forming their 1st buds i'll post pics when i get the wifes camera


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> My girls are just forming their 1st buds i'll post pics when i get the wifes camera


Hey whata think. I've got a lot more bud sites than I wanted even though I trimmed off a lot of the lower growth before flower. If you look at the pics you can tell theres gonna be alot of popcorn buds because of all the buds sites under the main colas but me only using T5's they arent gonna develop into much. Im thinking trim them all off and leave only the four main colas and the buds immediately under them. thoughts?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Hey whata think. I've got a lot more bud sites than I wanted even though I trimmed off a lot of the lower growth before flower. If you look at the pics you can tell theres gonna be alot of popcorn buds because of all the buds sites under the main colas but me only using T5's they arent gonna develop into much. Im thinking trim them all off and leave only the four main colas and the buds immediately under them. thoughts?


That's probably the best plan of attack seeing as your running with T5's but before you do that check out other grows with T5's as i'm not sure how much light penetration you get with them, my girls are under 2 x 600w HPS but i've still trimmed the little skinny branches that would not of come to much so hopefully the top colas will benefit from it


----------



## Father Earth (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks good bro. Keep up the good work and you'll have a nice harvest.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> That's probably the best plan of attack seeing as your running with T5's but before you do that check out other grows with T5's as i'm not sure how much light penetration you get with them, my girls are under 2 x 600w HPS but i've still trimmed the little skinny branches that would not of come to much so hopefully the top colas will benefit from it


My last grow with T5's didnt do great 2.5 ozs three plants. so Im gonna cut those lil branches tmrw


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 13, 2011)

here's 1 of my cheesus looks like she might be a cheesy pheno looking at the double serration on the leaf don't worry about the colour it's just the lights.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 13, 2011)

3eyes said:


> here's 1 of my cheesus looks like she might be a cheesy pheno looking at the double serration on the leaf don't worry about the colour it's just the lights.


beautiful. did you top ?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

All but 1 have been topped the only 1 that hasn't has been super cropped


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> All but 1 have been topped the only 1 that hasn't has been super cropped


Looking good in there. What day of flower are you on? I think I'm on day twenty or twenty one, buds are about an inch tall starting to get a smell to em.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 14, 2011)

Woo! Just signed the lease at my new place. Not the bathroom grow room I wanted but it is a closet large enough to support a big grow cab, drying box etc.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

Roughly day 15 since turning the lights back i don't count the days she'll be ready when she's done


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Roughly day 15 since turning the lights back i don't count the days she'll be ready when she's done


I don't ever go by the number of weeks from the breeder either but it gives me an idea of when it'll be close to ready at least.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I don't ever go by the number of weeks from the breeder either but it gives me an idea of when it'll be close to ready at least.


All of my girls are 10 week flowering so i know roughly when their ready and i check them with a x60 glass but i'm not very good at keeping a track of things EG somebody will ask me what i'm doing Friday before i answer i ask the wife lol i know roughly when i turned the lights back because it was a day or 2 before i got wed lol, i used to make a note on the calender of my phone but i gave that up after the old bill started robbing your phone if you get nicked, don't want them stumbling onto something they don't need to know about


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> All of my girls are 10 week flowering so i know roughly when their ready and i check them with a x60 glass but i'm not very good at keeping a track of things EG somebody will ask me what i'm doing Friday before i answer i ask the wife lol i know roughly when i turned the lights back because it was a day or 2 before i got wed lol, i used to make a note on the calender of my phone but i gave that up after the old bill started robbing your phone if you get nicked, don't want them stumbling onto something they don't need to know about


your cheese is ten week flower? Lol, me to always end up asking the secretary aka the wife what the hell ive got to do that week. Been paranoid about cell phones and email myself. 
Shes a thirsty one, going through a gallon damn near a day now. Seems like once I took the Voodoo juice away I suddenly started getting a ton of root growth, makes me wonder.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 14, 2011)

Well the other cheese are 10 week the last cheesus i grew went on to 12 weeks then i chopped she probably could of gone a little more but i'm not running a 600W just for 1 plant to finish she was 1 of the best tasting weeds i have ever smoked you could taste the lavender and berries absolutely lush if they need a few extra weeks i'll do it i've got 2 strawberry hazes that i put in str8 12-12 so they are probably going to need a few extra weeks to be ready so if the cheesus go over no problem this time lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 14, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Well the other cheese are 10 week the last cheesus i grew went on to 12 weeks then i chopped she probably could of gone a little more but i'm not running a 600W just for 1 plant to finish she was 1 of the best tasting weeds i have ever smoked you could taste the lavender and berries absolutely lush if they need a few extra weeks i'll do it i've got 2 strawberry hazes that i put in str8 12-12 so they are probably going to need a few extra weeks to be ready so if the cheesus go over no problem this time lol


Christ 12 weeks for an strain with TWO Indica parents??? What color where the trichs when you chopped? Kind of an earthy smell right now but can't expect much in the way of smell at only three weeks lol. 

January should be the beginning of my perpetual grow op. Any thoughts on Blue Widow?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey niko hows thing? Been gone for a few


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 15, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey niko hows thing? Been gone for a few


 nothing much bro, how was the hunt?


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Christ 12 weeks for an strain with TWO Indica parents??? What color where the trichs when you chopped? Kind of an earthy smell right now but can't expect much in the way of smell at only three weeks lol.
> 
> January should be the beginning of my perpetual grow op. Any thoughts on Blue Widow?


The buds were light and airy so i think it was either a throwback or or a mutant the trics were mostly cloudy with some clear and the pistils were mostly white


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 15, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The buds were light and airy so i think it was either a throwback or or a mutant the trics were mostly cloudy with some clear and the pistils were mostly white


Hmm, gonna shoot for some amberish trichs even if i have to give it a few extra weeks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> nothing much bro, how was the hunt?


was good post up a pic of the kill lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 17, 2011)

Topping/ changing the res every four days now just to keep up. Massive roots formed out of nowhere! big buds coming in, post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 likes this


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer Vanilla said:


> hellraizer30 likes this


 HUH? now im confused


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

Loving this strain now. good steady growth, have to move the light up about one notch every day to accommodate the vertical bud growth. Nice healthy leaves. Changed the nutes out yesterday working around 1200ppm which seems to be about how much she can tolerate for now. Have to get yall a root shot later, oddly a week after taking away the Voodoo juice I now have these giant spider web looking roots whiter than granmas best set of sheets haha.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 18, 2011)

awesome the stretch seems to have stopped?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer Vanilla said:


> hellraizer30 likes this


this is kinda creepy how can I like it if I didnt like it lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> awesome the stretch seems to have stopped?


Yeah today is the first day I haven't had to raise the light chains. I wish my camera were good enough to show the trichs on the top most bud. Super sugary, the twenty first will be day 28 of flower though this is just a reference point. I'll go as long as they take. how yours doin mate?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> this is kinda creepy how can I like it if I didnt like it lol


 EXACTLY confusing as hell. Any ideas?


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> this is kinda creepy how can I like it if I didnt like it lol


you love it


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer Vanilla said:


> you love it


 Who are you lol?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

im wondering that myself wtf is up


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> im wondering that myself wtf is up


Idk, first time I've ever seen the guy. Trolling probably


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

yah but how can he quote something with my tag and I didnt even post that ?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

copy and paste or something?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> copy and paste or something?


maybe but realy whats the point kidy games foe real lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> maybe but realy whats the point kidy games foe real lol


Eh, you know there is an inordinate amount of 12 year olds on the internet playing at weed growing lol.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 18, 2011)

-


Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah today is the first day I haven't had to raise the light chains. I wish my camera were good enough to show the trichs on the top most bud. Super sugary, the twenty first will be day 28 of flower though this is just a reference point. I'll go as long as they take. how yours doin mate?


 Cool sugary is a nice thing to see had some white widows like that couple of years ago. Doing good over here I have a rubbermaid tub with two net pots in the top then I made a large drip ring for the two and and it's working well. The roots are fully immersed into the res now at 1.5 months the barney's though is one tight tight noded little beastie.esp compared to the pineapple express which smells all ready - both LST'd though no screen yet but the PE is really wide and filling nicely the Cheese is a stout mofo. Western winds is set outdoors with five distinct tops and I am going to leave it like that i spread them out tied off and now for four more months it will grow in full flower. I plan to dig a hole for the container just to keep it on the down low ; they can grow big in 5.5 months.
0


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 19, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> -
> 
> Cool sugary is a nice thing to see had some white widows like that couple of years ago. Doing good over here I have a rubbermaid tub with two net pots in the top then I made a large drip ring for the two and and it's working well. The roots are fully immersed into the res now at 1.5 months the barney's though is one tight tight noded little beastie.esp compared to the pineapple express which smells all ready - both LST'd though no screen yet but the PE is really wide and filling nicely the Cheese is a stout mofo. Western winds is set outdoors with five distinct tops and I am going to leave it like that i spread them out tied off and now for four more months it will grow in full flower. I plan to dig a hole for the container just to keep it on the down low ; they can grow big in 5.5 months.
> 0


Yeah just waiting on that explosion of bud growth now. I've always heard good things about Barneys Farm, Tangerine dream would be the first thing I wanna purchase from them. 
Yeah, cheese is defly stout. Base of the stem is 2.5 inches around and shes only roughly two foot tall haha. What time do you plan on harvesting outdoors? around november right?


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 19, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> What time do you plan on harvesting outdoors? around november right?


 Well I cracked seed on 8/3/11 so I think it will go into Dec. Sagamartha says 5 months we will see, Flipping the lights on the other two in a few days.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 19, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> Well I cracked seed on 8/3/11 so I think it will go into Dec. Sagamartha says 5 months we will see, Flipping the lights on the other two in a few days.


Hope it doesn't get to cold where your at. throw up some pics of your outdoor plant im curious to see it


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

here's a few @ approx 3 weeks of flower


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 21, 2011)

wow that is looking great at 3 weeks, I have yet to get the CMH bulb so seeing this inspires.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 21, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> wow that is looking great at 3 weeks, I have yet to get the CMH bulb so seeing this inspires.


The bulbs are not CMH their phillips green power http://www.growell.co.uk/philips-greenpower-lamps.html 1st time i've used them so far so good


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 21, 2011)

God damn, are the bulbs really swollen at three weeks? Im right around where your at as well but not as big as yours. Damn T5's. Looking good, getting any smell yet?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 21, 2011)

View attachment 1798665View attachment 1798666View attachment 1798667View attachment 1798668View attachment 1798669View attachment 1798670View attachment 1798671View attachment 1798672View attachment 1798673View attachment 1798678Day 22 or so of flower. getting there...slowly. hoping for a big growth spurt. Drinking almost a gallon a day now. bumping to 1500 ppm next res change. starting to stink and even have a handful of pistils changing color. Pic seven is my fav haha. 

Moving next Saturday, got four months to build the new grow room and get it dialed in. Gonna start growing a mother or two out when this one is finished.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 22, 2011)

So apparently this is a 9 to 12 week strain. Dunno why I thought it was eight weeks. Can already tell I'll be going the full twelve so this should be some bad ass Christmas weed.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 22, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> God damn, are the bulbs really swollen at three weeks? Im right around where your at as well but not as big as yours. Damn T5's. Looking good, getting any smell yet?


Yes their starting to smell but you only notice it as you walk in but not overpowering yet, if they do flower for another 8 weeks i should get some nice buds hopefully


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 22, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Yes their starting to smell but you only notice it as you walk in but not overpowering yet, if they do flower for another 8 weeks i should get some nice buds hopefully


 Yeah, defly gonna try for a more amber tric this grow. You can smell it as soon as you walk in the front door haha, really gotta hook up a carbon scrubber.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 22, 2011)

And there you go, I post something about smell and what happens? I get a notice on the door saying they will be entering my apt tomorrow. GREAT. Thankfully after casually questioning the office person it seems this is a city thing so they can check smoke alarms, breaker boxes etc. Made sure she wasn't lying cuz at least one door on every building has the same notice I got. Good news is I'm off tomorrow and can just close the door, move all of my moving boxes in front of it plus I'm sure theyll be quick once they see an 85lb pitt haha.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 22, 2011)

might want to leave a quarter pound of Stilton out on the kitchen table to warm up and lend some atmosphere and the what have you. Maybe have the Monty Python Cheese Shop routine playing on an endless loop too and a baby crying in the background. repeatedly.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 22, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> might want to leave a quarter pound of Stilton out on the kitchen table to warm up and lend some atmosphere and the what have you. Maybe have the Monty Python Cheese Shop routine playing on an endless loop too and a baby crying in the background. repeatedly.


 Hahaha, yeah no sh*t lol. I figure underpaid overworked city employees won't be to thorough or snoopy especially when the tenant is there looking none to happy. Slightly nerve wracking but nothing I can't handle just gotta remember to hide the bong as well lol

You ever make hash? Buying some bubble bags.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah but i use the ice method freezing the trim then blenderizing it with ice some water, let it settle 24 hours or so then drain water let dry get fucked right up. basically thats it. Say question, re hydro veg to flower. Mine are 1.7 month veg now and there are distinct bud sites, but how many sets of leaves per brsnch do you think I need to flip to flower? The Pineapple Express is about two feet wide and a good foot tall one main cola about 7 really good branches, the barney buddha cheese is one chunky cola and maybe six mini colas with ..dunno two or thee leave sets or nodes. What do think, good enough to go? In soil I just grew it to two or three feet and the went for it. this hydro is a new animal for me. I sure love sitting down in there though.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 23, 2011)

Honestly, I have never gone by how many leaf sets. When I had my hps I usually flipped around two to three foot like you but topped and lst when I was about a foot away from flipping. But it sounds like your ready to flip as long as they are green and healthy. What do your roots look like? That's the main thing for me a good healthy root system big enough to support feeding all the coming bud siItes. 

I actually bought a 15 dollar blender last night just so I could try the same method you just told me haha. Gonna try that and then per my usual obsessive self going to get the bubble bags, couple gallons of RO water (to minimize pollutants from the city water, frigging 150ppm) been wanting to make some of that blonde hash that my friends drool over so much.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 23, 2011)

my roots those I am proud of they are two feet long white and full. When I was having issues with the hydroton not being clean enough I panicked because I had these seeds cracking, so I made an areo of sorts out of a large plastic storage tub. I cut two hole diagonally apart on the top cover. Then I put a nice pump in the bottom sent up some 3/4 inch tubing through the top and a t fitting. then I took a 3 foot piece of tubing (clear and flexible) cut holes in it with a knife all along it and wrapped it around the two 6 inch net pots letting water flow around the side draining in and down into the net pots and res. viola a homemade water farm for two! had to hand water for a bit to get it going but now this thing is a rocking. I am guilty of playing fast and loose with nutrients though very conservative at first but now I'm throwing a half cup to three gallonsh20 ( boost) and 1/8 cup bloom, a pinch of composted salmon and wait to see if I need to panic or not lol. That was last nights feed and man they took off, so yeah got to pick up another light for the seedlings I started earlier this month and boom goes the light switch.

Yeah that hash method is good just siphon off the water after it settles and let the rest evaporate, when it gets dense to a thick muddy consistency some like to put it on paper towels to drain it out I like the slow method of time and waiting less trich loss. My choc thai hash killed all who dared lol. Should have pics up this weekend. thanks for the answer I really appreciate that sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 23, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> my roots those I am proud of they are two feet long white and full. When I was having issues with the hydroton not being clean enough I panicked because I had these seeds cracking, so I made an areo of sorts out of a large plastic storage tub. I cut two hole diagonally apart on the top cover. Then I put a nice pump in the bottom sent up some 3/4 inch tubing through the top and a t fitting. then I took a 3 foot piece of tubing (clear and flexible) cut holes in it with a knife all along it and wrapped it around the two 6 inch net pots letting water flow around the side draining in and down into the net pots and res. viola a homemade water farm for two! had to hand water for a bit to get it going but now this thing is a rocking. I am guilty of playing fast and loose with nutrients though very conservative at first but now I'm throwing a half cup to three gallonsh20 ( boost) and 1/8 cup bloom, a pinch of composted salmon and wait to see if I need to panic or not lol. That was last nights feed and man they took off, so yeah got to pick up another light for the seedlings I started earlier this month and boom goes the light switch.
> 
> Yeah that hash method is good just siphon off the water after it settles and let the rest evaporate, when it gets dense to a thick muddy consistency some like to put it on paper towels to drain it out I like the slow method of time and waiting less trich loss. My choc thai hash killed all who dared lol. Should have pics up this weekend. thanks for the answer I really appreciate that sorry to hijack the thread.


Dude, thats actually a pretty cool design might have to steal that. Composted salmon in hydro? did not know you could do that. defly gonna look into that.
Psh, your not thread jacking at all good sir and its not like I was much help. What kind of root nutrients do you use? Idk if its just the way the Voodoo Juice works or what but I had puny roots while using it and then bam a week after I took it away I've got this giant root ball thick as my pinky and super white. note that they were puny roots during veg before beginning to use Voodoo so idk gotta be A.N 
Mmmm choc hash hell yea. 

Picked up a UVB bulb today finally. See what happens


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 23, 2011)

Week 4 of flower: Getting nice and stinky in there. Roots are blowing up magnificently, cant wait to see the root ball in the pot come harvest. Drinking a gallon of water a friggin day now which is more than all three of my last plants combined  Also Finally went and bought a reptisun 5.0 UVB bulb today, Set to come on from 11 am to 2 pm everyday got it clipped to edge of water farm and pushed up an inch or two from the buds. going to rotate it around the pot every two days so everyone gets some UV in there life.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 23, 2011)

really interested to see what the UVB does, pic? yeah using BC stuff grow bloom and boost and uh King Neptune composted salmon, lol. Oh and occasionally i fire a few rounds of vitamin b 12. Though at some point going to sneak in a bit of mycorizai. On the outdoor efforts I don't know what I was thinking cracking that western winds, it grew three or four inches today on the main cola and about two on the other five or six minor colas, and it will not be harvested till late Dec. Main cola - Bent and twisted for "max stealth" is over a foot tall already. Fuck me what an ambitious bastard this one is and it is loaded with white pistils and the very beginnings of crystals. I had figured the description on attitude stating sinsemilla spears pierce the cannabis canopy heading towards the sky was a four toke over the line marketing blurb but shit they just may have meant it. Conservatively I may be looking at a four foot cola. the mind boggles.
man a gallon a day. I'm going to buy a filtration system just to cover the h20 out put if mine start slurping it down like that.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 23, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> really interested to see what the UVB does, pic? yeah using BC stuff grow bloom and boost and uh King Neptune composted salmon, lol. Oh and occasionally i fire a few rounds of vitamin b 12. Though at some point going to sneak in a bit of mycorizai. On the outdoor efforts I don't know what I was thinking cracking that western winds, it grew three or four inches today on the main cola and about two on the other five or six minor colas, and it will not be harvested till late Dec. Main cola - Bent and twisted for "max stealth" is over a foot tall already. Fuck me what an ambitious bastard this one is and it is loaded with white pistils and the very beginnings of crystals. I had figured the description on attitude stating sinsemilla spears pierce the cannabis canopy heading towards the sky was a four toke over the line marketing blurb but shit they just may have meant it. Conservatively I may be looking at a four foot cola. the mind boggles.
> man a gallon a day. I'm going to buy a filtration system just to cover the h20 out put if mine start slurping it down like that.


Jesus, four foot cola???? that I want to see.

to protect itself from uvb light cannabis plants produce more trichomes.....see where I'm going with this haha? and yeah ill throw up some pics tomorrow. Damn gonna have to look into what your growing.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 24, 2011)

Some more pics of Cheesus with the newly added Reptisun 5.0 26 Watt UVB cfl. The UVB bulb is on a timer to help simulate when the sun is putting out the most UV. If this experiment goes well then I will invest the money into four much better ones and put two above each flood tray in the new grow room. 

So this grow I've added Advanced Nutrients, Bought a ppm meter, kept the res chilled, temps under 80F in the room added UVB lighting and haven't had any nute or pest problems. Lots of improvements, hope this truly is connoisseur bud haha.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 24, 2011)

The smell coming off my cheesus is just like the last 1 i grew, now i can't wait to get smoking them as the taste is just awesome lavender and berries mmm


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 24, 2011)

had some cheese today, exactly so 3 eyes, mmmmmmmm good lol. So Niko how'd the inspection go?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, so I wait around all day. Make the closet inaccessible and inconspicuous. Around two I start getting mad, so I call the office. She tells me ''o the city rescheduled well let you know when the new date is going to be'' well I move next Saturday so screw the city haha. 

How was the high from the Cheese? Body or head, up or down?


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 26, 2011)

def a head high then settles into a mix, this was picked lightly cloudy some amber, through a volcano vaporizer we also had a nice italian wine going so there was a mutual support system of sorts going on , symbiosis and all that
Stupid city inspections.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> def a head high then settles into a mix, this was picked lightly cloudy some amber, through a volcano vaporizer we also had a nice italian wine going so there was a mutual support system of sorts going on , symbiosis and all that
> Stupid city inspections.


 Just what I like head rush and then just to feel it all over. I'm thinking 50 cloudy/50 amber is what I want at harvest time.


----------



## blaze1camp (Sep 26, 2011)

man i luv this strain grew it a couple time have to say 1 of my favs...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

9/26/11 Update: Four weeks and one day into flower.

Thick Pine smell with just a hint of pungent berries coming from here. I noticed I'm starting to get more long super thin Sativa leaves higher up on the plant, guess that's just the phenotype? Anyway, I noticed something today I hadn't seen on any of my previous grows. The fan leaves that are growing by the buds are starting to grow trichomes, now I've seen that before but I've never seen the STEMS of the fan leaves grow trichomes and I mean it looks like they were rolled in sugar. Beautiful, wonder if that's the UVB bulb coming into play since the plants natural reaction to defend against UV is to grow more trichomes. Either way I see alota hash making material in my future. The buds themselves even at four weeks feel rock hard and still growing at a steady pace, even what I would normally consider the popcorn buds look like they have a good chance of being solid nugs.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

blaze1camp said:


> man i luv this strain grew it a couple time have to say 1 of my favs...


You know I haven't gotten a bad review yet on this strain. What phenotypes have you seen from it?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I wish the attitude had an option to ship by fedex or something cuz now i have to wait til Monday. Damn government employees


One time I ordered an expensive load of seeds from the Attitude and they never arrived. They're the only seed bank that did that to me.

Do those fuckers still say to send cash?

That's a big reason I stopped ordering seeds from shady online dealers. Getting genetics from overseas is quite ridiculous for a Californian besides.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 26, 2011)

lordjin said:


> One time I ordered an expensive load of seeds from the Attitude and they never arrived. They're the only seed bank that did that to me.
> 
> Do those fuckers still say to send cash?
> 
> That's a big reason I stopped ordering seeds from shady online dealers. Getting genetics from overseas is quite ridiculous for a Californian besides.



Eh, I've ordered from them four times and never had a single problem. I'm just impatient. I know you can send cash but I always pay with a gift card. Damn californians I want your seedz!


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 27, 2011)

the irony is over here (east coast) we hear of Californian weed and it's like hearing about the emerald city, there's a chance you might see it but you still live in the sticks. So we order from the online communities. Never burned by the 'tude the only seed to fail was a freebie from Dinafem and even then it could of been beginners error.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 27, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> the irony is over here (east coast) we hear of Californian weed and it's like hearing about the emerald city, there's a chance you might see it but you still live in the sticks. So we order from the online communities. Never burned by the 'tude the only seed to fail was a freebie from Dinafem and even then it could of been beginners error.


Man, the only thing I envy about Californians is the ease of being able to get your mmj card and just walk to the store to buy bud. Otherwise there's nothing they have that we can't grow ourselves, unless its some outdoor Humboldt county grown then I do envy.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought I'd throw up a couple of pics of Cheesus out from under the lights. You can see from the root ball why shes drinking so much, swear every time I check it it gets even bigger


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 28, 2011)

yeah thatis looking choice nice healthy roots aye? One thing I think I will do on the next cheese effort is not try to scrog it it think it just likes to grow in the typical stout fashion flipping the lights this week so hopefully I will start seeing results like yours.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 29, 2011)

A little update on my cheesus


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 29, 2011)

oooh very nice that is a going to rock!

Holy fuck I'm a playa lol here is the new lournal post such as it is, remember I a have brain injuries so go gentle lol.
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog16025-pineapple-express-buddha-cheese.html


----------



## mak (Sep 29, 2011)

cheesus looks like a nice strain,im going to a shop tomorrow to get some clones,along with other strains.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> yeah thatis looking choice nice healthy roots aye? One thing I think I will do on the next cheese effort is not try to scrog it it think it just likes to grow in the typical stout fashion flipping the lights this week so hopefully I will start seeing results like yours.


Yeah, I topped and everything which didn't seem to bother it at all but shes so damn stout that low stress training wasn't very practical at all. 

Can't wait to see what phenotype you get bro, I'm sure yours will be exploding even better than mine specially since your not stuck with T5's haha. Seems to top out at about 1200 to 1300 ppm before I start seeing tip burn, but also I think If it was under H.I.D I could be pushing much more.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> A little update on my cheesus


 That is some Damn good looking cheese, What color are your hairs?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

mak said:


> cheesus looks like a nice strain,im going to a shop tomorrow to get some clones,along with other strains.


smells like heaven, kinda skunky from afar then you get the berry and pine notes once you bury your nose in the buds.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

9/30/11 Update: Haven't gotten on in a few days thanks to a 70+ hour work week. Still nice and healthy cept for some tip burn which tells me 1200 or so ppm is about max this go around. Hairs are starting to turn a nice caramel orange all over now  and smells better by the day. UVB definitely worth the money. 

Moving tomorrow so time to break down everything but the lights. Soon as they go off tomorrow night I'm gonna put a black garbage bag over her and quickly get her over to the new place and then hook up a green bulb so I can set everything up while she sleeps.


----------



## 3eyes (Sep 30, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> That is some Damn good looking cheese, What color are your hairs?


All white at the mo but starting to dim down a bit very very hairy buds


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

3eyes said:


> All white at the mo but starting to dim down a bit very very hairy buds


Yeah I know very very hairy buds here too, hoping that the hairs turning now it will be ready around nine weeks stead of twelve but well see.


----------



## ironheadxl (Sep 30, 2011)

UVB definitely worth the money."
yup going to go a shopping for that.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Sep 30, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> UVB definitely worth the money."
> yup going to go a shopping for that.


19.99 at petsmart though get the 10.0 version not the 5.0 like I did. strongest they sell is 26 watt. but this one seems to be working out so well that I will be buying the 160 watt uvb I saw online to go over the flood tables. 

Well finish this pint then off to bed so I can lug furniture tmrw.


----------



## hempknightt (Oct 1, 2011)

Just ordered Cheesus seeds a few days ago  along with cheisel and blue cheese because i do love my cheese. Wondering about your UVB light, what wattage is yours currently and how much heat does it give out.
Im thinking about getting this one because it supposedly gives off very little heat
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061V53Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 2, 2011)

hempknightt said:


> Just ordered Cheesus seeds a few days ago  along with cheisel and blue cheese because i do love my cheese. Wondering about your UVB light, what wattage is yours currently and how much heat does it give out.
> Im thinking about getting this one because it supposedly gives off very little heat
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061V53Y/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Exact same one that I have, though I got the 5.0 version instead of the 10.0 like I should have. but yeah almost no heat to speak off and my 5.0 is making a very big difference. Man, Chiesel sounds good. Getting alot of berry smell from mine so I'm hoping the bud candy makes it sweet but still has a nice tart taste to it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 2, 2011)

MUST READ THIS, HILARIOUS! 

So, yesterday was moving day. I got everything moved over and unloaded etc by 9pm. Lights out at 10pm for the plant. I get back over and unhook all the components and get em loaded into the back of a tiny Honda Civic. Now to cover my plant I'm originally thinking large black trash bag....forgot to buy some. So I take one of those round nylon hampers (black) and carefully put it over the plant. Ride the three miles to the new place and tell my girl to let me out on the back side of the building where theres less lights and no people. She lets me out and drives back around to park at the front. I walk the length of the side walk to get to my building. As I'm getting to the stairs I begin wondering where my girl is as shes got the keys, I stop about halfway up the stairs and my heart skips a beat as I see our courtesy officer (an on duty cop at the time) telling the people on the balcony across the street to keep the noise down. Now heres the bad ass part. I'm halfway up stairs when he turns his head to look in my direction, What do I do? Give him that old Texas nod of the head and country boy smile, he nods back and continues on his way. Now of course the universe has to punish me for winning right? Well as I'm smiling my way to the top of the stairs and thinking how awesome I am my work boot catches the last stair and I trip knocking a handful of hydroton and most of the water out through that stupid blue hose they put on the side of waterfarm units. About this time my girl rushes by me unlocks the door and we both hop inside. She tells me we have to go back outside, I ask wtf for? Apparently she'd been held up by the lady who lives across from us and now I've gotta go back outside and say hi. On the fly I explain how I spilt some fish tank water and rocks etc and make nice. 

Cheesus branches got bent out of shape alil but nothing broken that I could see in the dark. Filled the res with tap water for the night and now in twelve minutes I'm gonna start hooking up the lights and get them on at the accustomed time and survey the damage (if any) as well as mix up new nutes.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 2, 2011)

a night with the girl beats a some time in handcuffs, unless that is what a night with the girl is like. Good one.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 2, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> a night with the girl beats a some time in handcuffs, unless that is what a night with the girl is like. Good one.


yeah she freaked out when I told her that the cop had seen me lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheesus is good to go. had to tie a couple of branches up til they recover but otherwise no permanent damage other than some trichomes rubbed away but that will come right back with the uvb hitting em. 

Nap time.


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 3, 2011)

VoidObject said:


>


Lol, thanks bro. Hows your grow going now ? now that its finally cooling down around here haha. 

Just realized I'm scribed to your thread, I'll have to get caught up.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 4, 2011)

Coming along nicely and smelly lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 4, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Coming along nicely and smelly lol


Very nice same color and looks like same bud structure as mine. I'll post some pics tonight soon as the wife digs the camera out lol. I can't smell it anymore but she says its driving her crazy not being able to smoke it haha.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 4, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Coming along nicely and smelly lol


3eyes how long has your flowered so far?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 4, 2011)

Coming up on six weeks flower I think. Gonna get batteries for my microscope Friday and see what the trichomes look like. About 1/3rd of hairs are a nice orange caramel color.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> 3eyes how long has your flowered so far?


5 weeks today i think, this bud is from lower down the main tops are real fat on all 3 of the cheesus very uniform in size and shape if i didn't know different i would of said they were clones.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

First day off in a long time, sit and relax in the closet haha. 

10/5/11 Took the strings off of her and pretty much standing straight again except for a slight list but it could be worse. Seems to have fully recovered and pretty much drained the res eating the nutes up. Mixing up some more and letting it sit out over night before changing it. Damn tap water here comes out at 198 ppm, gonna go shopping for a R.O system soon. 
Got a look at the Trichomes and they are all still nice and clear at week six, check em again in two weeks til I get a 5050 milky/amber. 

Let me know what Y'all think of the pics case im fluckin up somewhere .


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Stage-RO-DI-UV-Reverse-Osmosis-System-Water-Filter-/160546350138?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item25614ee43a

Thinking about investing in that and instead of the additional tank that you can buy with it just have it fill a five gallon bucket with a shut off float. Thoughts?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2011)

i use something like this works well


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

3eyes said:


> i use something like this works well


but what all does it do and what does your ppm look like after its run through ?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 5, 2011)

It has a ceramic filter inside to reduce up to 99.8% of contaminants and the additives you find in UK tap water and even some bottled waters it is supposed to be housed under the main sink of the house to filter all drinking water but the plants need it more than me and the kids lol so it's housed in my groom not sure of ppm but the EC is 0.1 i'm sure it's helped produce some sweet tasting weed


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 5, 2011)

any basic carbon filter will do wonders a 15 inch Everpure GAC will do you, ceramic carbon too -all the RO systems thats cool but its taste cyst heavy metals down to .05 microns in those and I think it's too much. even after that if say you ran an expresso machine you would have to run a reverse filter that adds minerals to the water. How do I know? I spent nearly two years at a desk selling filters to all over the world. i am not a horticulturalist but I would say go with the simple solution first Occam's razor if you will. there is a company down in Florida called holidayhouse -hhdonline.com, they cannot sell to you wholesale only but they can look up who in your area carries what you need and give you the info. I have dealt with them before, nice folks, could even give a bit more info on the filter world.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> any basic carbon filter will do wonders a 15 inch Everpure GAC will do you, ceramic carbon too -all the RO systems thats cool but its taste cyst heavy metals down to .05 microns in those and I think it's too much. even after that if say you ran an expresso machine you would have to run a reverse filter that adds minerals to the water. How do I know? I spent nearly two years at a desk selling filters to all over the world. i am not a horticulturalist but I would say go with the simple solution first Occam's razor if you will. there is a company down in Florida called holidayhouse -hhdonline.com, they cannot sell to you wholesale only but they can look up who in your area carries what you need and give you the info. I have dealt with them before, nice folks, could even give a bit more info on the filter world.


Thats some good info definitely gonna check that company out. Won't worry about it too much til its time to flush then I'll probably run to wal- mart and buy ten gallons of distilled.
Sorry bit stoned 'mate, so would you say the one I posted the link for would be overkill?
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Stage-RO-D...item25614ee43a*


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah that would be one pampered plant with that set up. Talk to HHD guys first, the one who owns the company started with a filter production co as I recall, his staff can dial you in right. Where I live the water is awful and one nice carbon filter is all I use for me and the plants and of course the cat, who owns the place.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 5, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> yeah that would be one pampered plant with that set up. Talk to HHD guys first, the one who owns the company started with a filter production co as I recall, his staff can dial you in right. Where I live the water is awful and one nice carbon filter is all I use for me and the plants and of course the cat, who owns the place.


Well if I get it would be for when I start my perpetual grow (plus I feel like we waste to much on bottled water for ourselves) Because I'm somewhat of a perfectionist. I've already got the website bookmarked gonna give em a call after I get off work tomorrow and see what they suggest.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 5, 2011)

water. You know T boone pickens the oil billionaire? yeah largest holder of water rights in the western hemisphere. Bastard is just waiting for us to get thirsty.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 6, 2011)

Sounds about right, screw us on the price of Oil AND Water.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 7, 2011)

So, I took a sugar leaf from six different parts of the plant. All of them have clear, milky and the beginning of amber in them. All of the lower buds pistils are solid orange and the top buds are about 75-80% orange. So hopefully in another week I can start the two week flush. Or maybe grow for another two weeks and flush for a week well see.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 8, 2011)

PIC? need inspiration. I have my lauging buddha cheese in flower - will never lst that strain again, it just wants to be fat short and left as that, so I have six clones in the mc gyvered clone station that when ready and veg'ed for a few weeks I will flower and let lolipop looking for goood one foot buds of all of them . I bet you could start flushing them out now imo those leaves turning yellow at all?


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)

So you only got a couple weeks to harvest eh? Make sure to remind me when you do if you can remember to remind me LOL

Other than that looking awesome so far


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 8, 2011)

Got some milky trichs on mine too on 1 of them the hairs are starting to turn orange by my calculations they still have another 4 weeks to go i was hoping that they would all finish at the same time so i could cut and dry them in my groom but it looks like 1 may only go 8 weeks i have 2 freeze cheese 89 that may be ready at 8 weeks to


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 8, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> PIC? need inspiration. I have my lauging buddha cheese in flower - will never lst that strain again, it just wants to be fat short and left as that, so I have six clones in the mc gyvered clone station that when ready and veg'ed for a few weeks I will flower and let lolipop looking for goood one foot buds of all of them . I bet you could start flushing them out now imo those leaves turning yellow at all?



I'll post up some excellent pics tomorrow for you to give me an opinion on. I contemplated flushing now but I want some amber in them this time. No they are getting a lighter shade of green but overall very healthy though I noticed growth has stagnated hoping this last week will put energy into maturing the trichomes etc. Yeah they are way too fat and stout for lst, though topping it seems to take to well. let me know how they clone, if she finishes at eight weeks and smokes well then may buy it again for the perpetual.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 8, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> So you only got a couple weeks to harvest eh? Make sure to remind me when you do if you can remember to remind me LOL
> 
> Other than that looking awesome so far


I'll defly hit you up good sir. Hows yours going?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 8, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Got some milky trichs on mine too on 1 of them the hairs are starting to turn orange by my calculations they still have another 4 weeks to go i was hoping that they would all finish at the same time so i could cut and dry them in my groom but it looks like 1 may only go 8 weeks i have 2 freeze cheese 89 that may be ready at 8 weeks to


A few white hairs left on mine but mostly orange caramel and starting to shrink back to the bud alil bit. Yeah its nice to harvest everything at once. I almost got the freeze cheese 89 (as its my birthday)


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> I'll defly hit you up good sir. Hows yours going?


Slow and steady.. less than three weeks in anyway. Going to be a short one month veg though.

Wishing I could do something big like yours XD


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Slow and steady.. less than three weeks in anyway. Going to be a short one month veg though.
> 
> Wishing I could do something big like yours XD


Big? this is just a single plant grow in a waterfarm under some T5's due to space. 

Now in January I'm going perpetual. Mother/clone box (four diff mothers for variety) zero veg. two flood tables next to it with a six hundred watter above with two uvb bulbs above each table. And then Im building a drying box with pc fans two intake and three exhaust. Should be harvesting 16 plants a month hopefully at 1 ounce per plant. And of course the bubble bags I just Bought cant let the popcorn buds and sugar leaves go to waste haha.


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 9, 2011)

My plants are normally 1-2 feet tall. That bitch looks like she's at least three feet.. and my light couldn't handle that LOL

What kind of hash you making rite now? I find ISO too easy and too rewarding to purchase bubble bags..


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

Tell me what you guys think. I still think another week with nutes and two week flush. or two weeks nutes and a heavy one week flush.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> My plants are normally 1-2 feet tall. That bitch looks like she's at least three feet.. and my light couldn't handle that LOL
> 
> What kind of hash you making rite now? I find ISO too easy and too rewarding to purchase bubble bags..


Yeah shes alil over three foot tall I opened up the canopy and trimmed the lower third or so growth would concentrate higher up. 

Haven't tried ISO yet. I like the idea of bubble bags just because you can that perfect full melt. Haven't made anything yet the cheesus hash will be my first attempt with bubble bags. 
Whata think of these pice?


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes yes! Look at that stigma growth on the tallest cola! XD

Lovely orange stigmas too.. You're getting there!


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Yes yes! Look at that stigma growth on the tallest cola! XD
> 
> Lovely orange stigmas too.. You're getting there!


Thanks bro, can't wait to smoke a bowl off that top cola. Gonna cut the light back an hour today and then 15-30 min each day from there. Hopefully then shell realize the end is near and start ripening.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBBLEBAGS-ICE-BAGS-4-BAG-5GAL-KIT-BUBBLE-BAGS-ICE-/260833867804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbae8f81c

So this is what I bought. have gotten good reviews about the company and the four bag kit seems best as most people say the 70 micron and 20 is the gold mine anyway. Anybody else use these?


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 9, 2011)

dam ha when i was on attitude pickin my shit out it was down to either chiesel or cheesus bc i wanted cheese but lets face it. those are two funny ass strain names.
and yea we'll see in a few weeks about the stretch
hopefully she reaches faaarrr and i get long FAT buds
if not ima whoop a trick


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 9, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> dam ha when i was on attitude pickin my shit out it was down to either chiesel or cheesus bc i wanted cheese but lets face it. those are two funny ass strain names.
> and yea we'll see in a few weeks about the stretch
> hopefully she reaches faaarrr and i get long FAT buds
> if not ima whoop a trick


So far not to long bout 8 inches or so but super dense and fat. Yeah I picked cheesus because the name was funny and it had cheese in the strain.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> So far not to long bout 8 inches or so but super dense and fat. Yeah I picked cheesus because the name was funny and it had cheese in the strain.


Talking of funny names i've got the cheesey dick and cheese dawg ready for the next grow so it'll be another 4 cheese grow should be tasty mmm


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Talking of funny names i've got the cheesey dick and cheese dawg ready for the next grow so it'll be another 4 cheese grow should be tasty mmm


Cheesy dick? Hahahaha I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

lookin good under them t5's there man, i run a waterfarm too they are the shit arent they? Except for when you scrog them and forget to account for being able to check your roots for root rot and root rot owns ur fuckin face lol i got pwnt this round produced some LOVELY buds but they were TINY TINY TINY, however frostier than anything i've seen in a long time.

Not a big cheese fan, takes a special kind of cheese to get me goin and i honestly dont even know what it was, closest i can think is subs cheesequake.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> lookin good under them t5's there man, i run a waterfarm too they are the shit arent they? Except for when you scrog them and forget to account for being able to check your roots for root rot and root rot owns ur fuckin face lol i got pwnt this round produced some LOVELY buds but they were TINY TINY TINY, however frostier than anything i've seen in a long time.
> 
> Not a big cheese fan, takes a special kind of cheese to get me goin and i honestly dont even know what it was, closest i can think is subs cheesequake.


Always gonna miss my 1000 watter but T5 is doing the job til January. Honestly think I might pull a good 3 ounces dry this round. Been dead dialed in the whole grow. I'm not a big fan of Kushes and super fruity stuff except for say a party. Big Buddha actually talked about all the hype around Kush and Cheese being the alternative bla bla bla. Thought I'd give it a try. 

Yeah, Waterfarm is the absolute shit specially if your wanting to grow a Tree. Wanted to do a scrog but figured it'd be a pain in the ass to do res changes and root checks. I'm not so much for giant buds as SUPER potent ones. Thats why I invested in A.N, Bud Candy and UVB. Already a ton of amber in my trichs halfway through week seven.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

i figured out how to do it man you just have to tie your screens supports to the top bucket that way you can lift it out without havin to fuck wit your nugs and you can check roots, rez change no problem piece of flexy line and a funnel and your good to go fill er up. UVB is important bud candy is a good product i use it in conjunction with mollases and succanat in my rez sometimes, most of the time not though as its not needed. Also i used to use A.N. but i've found i can get the same results or better using just flora nova bloom and molasses. So its pointless for me to dump $ on the overpriced AN line. Plus i only have one bottle to fuck with. My hydro focuses on specifically ORGANIC and beneficials up until week 6 or so and i start blasting with kool bloom and budswel and FL plus with the carbs and sugars, fries my beneficials but by then usually im WAY got a fat root ball lol and a tree not to mention lol.

Im all about the super potent indicas, cheese is heavy duty but i prefer a true skunk to a cheese any day, but im oldschool like that. I do need an indica to medicate though, my favorite kush is KUSH, now thats oldschool lol. Right now the agent orange is really doin it for me =) fuckin strong as fuck and frosty as balls, just got root rotted to death this summer season i shoulda ran my benni tea i went for a straight synthetic organic run though and it fucked me hard.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i figured out how to do it man you just have to tie your screens supports to the top bucket that way you can lift it out without havin to fuck wit your nugs and you can check roots, rez change no problem piece of flexy line and a funnel and your good to go fill er up. UVB is important bud candy is a good product i use it in conjunction with mollases and succanat in my rez sometimes, most of the time not though as its not needed. Also i used to use A.N. but i've found i can get the same results or better using just flora nova bloom and molasses. So its pointless for me to dump $ on the overpriced AN line. Plus i only have one bottle to fuck with. My hydro focuses on specifically ORGANIC and beneficials up until week 6 or so and i start blasting with kool bloom and budswel and FL plus with the carbs and sugars, fries my beneficials but by then usually im WAY got a fat root ball lol and a tree not to mention lol.
> 
> Im all about the super potent indicas, cheese is heavy duty but i prefer a true skunk to a cheese any day, but im oldschool like that. I do need an indica to medicate though, my favorite kush is KUSH, now thats oldschool lol. Right now the agent orange is really doin it for me =) fuckin strong as fuck and frosty as balls, just got root rotted to death this summer season i shoulda ran my benni tea i went for a straight synthetic organic run though and it fucked me hard.


Man I keep telling myself one day I'll do a soil grow. Started ramming my head against the hydro wall from the beginning and haven't stopped. Right now I'm testing out diff nute companies. I used Canna for awhile but like you I wanna try some basic nutes and add my own concotions to get the same or better results. Succanat? Also wanting to try each and every grow method at least once. next is Sea of Green running four different mothers in a perpetual set up haha. 

Dude, I spend whole days off researching old school strains and there original breeders. Tired of hybrids I want to try pure sativas and pure indicas or old school like Acopolco gold etc. Tickets to India are 800 bucks. Be damned if I'm not considering saving two K and going seed hunting haha.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> i figured out how to do it man you just have to tie your screens supports to the top bucket that way you can lift it out without havin to fuck wit your nugs and you can check roots, rez change no problem piece of flexy line and a funnel and your good to go fill er up. UVB is important bud candy is a good product i use it in conjunction with mollases and succanat in my rez sometimes, most of the time not though as its not needed. Also i used to use A.N. but i've found i can get the same results or better using just flora nova bloom and molasses. So its pointless for me to dump $ on the overpriced AN line. Plus i only have one bottle to fuck with. My hydro focuses on specifically ORGANIC and beneficials up until week 6 or so and i start blasting with kool bloom and budswel and FL plus with the carbs and sugars, fries my beneficials but by then usually im WAY got a fat root ball lol and a tree not to mention lol.
> 
> Im all about the super potent indicas, cheese is heavy duty but i prefer a true skunk to a cheese any day, but im oldschool like that. I do need an indica to medicate though, my favorite kush is KUSH, now thats oldschool lol. Right now the agent orange is really doin it for me =) fuckin strong as fuck and frosty as balls, just got root rotted to death this summer season i shoulda ran my benni tea i went for a straight synthetic organic run though and it fucked me hard.


Yeah was just looking at your agent orange pinkie nugs, how was the smoke? Original skunk will have to wait til my ass buys a good carbon scrubber. 

Shit, two diff replyeys. Bubba Kush got me and the Dog seeing double lol


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

hahaha i hear ya man, soil grows are easy as hell, and let me tell ya my friend research why nutrients work and how they affect your plants you will soon come to the realization as i have that 90% of the shit on the market is just hype, it works but not for the $ they charge, if your smart you can get the same results as anything using cheap ass shit that you brew up at home. Saving a ton of money and making better quality bud in the process and also learning more about your plants and thier needs. With soil its ALL about feeding the microherd in the soil. Start with an excellent soil and make a super soil its the best way to go and then ammend it with compost teas if you need to add sugars and carbs or if your soil starts to go def add a grow blend or flowering blend of compost tea, Organics is the way to be man, synthetics have their place and i run them but i got as organic as possible for as long as possible and in soil runs its 100% organic no synthetics at all.



Niko Bellick said:


> Man I keep telling myself one day I'll do a soil grow. Started ramming my head against the hydro wall from the beginning and haven't stopped. Right now I'm testing out diff nute companies. I used Canna for awhile but like you I wanna try some basic nutes and add my own concotions to get the same or better results. Succanat? Also wanting to try each and every grow method at least once. next is Sea of Green running four different mothers in a perpetual set up haha.
> 
> Dude, I spend whole days off researching old school strains and there original breeders. Tired of hybrids I want to try pure sativas and pure indicas or old school like Acopolco gold etc. Tickets to India are 800 bucks. Be damned if I'm not considering saving two K and going seed hunting haha.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

smoke is AMAZING man gets me so fuckin lifted its not even funny, if i had left it longer and as you know it was pointless it would be so fuckin strong it would put me down like a chump i havnt choked off of a BT in years and this shit made me look like i was 15 smokin for the first time out of a bong, talk about potent man fuckin amazing strain and potential for MASSIVE yields if you can ward off teh root rot in the summer time LOL

Stinks like mad too, even has my bong smelling less foul and more citrusy now lol good shit man. I feel ya on skunk and a carbon scrubber lol fuckin a now if i could just find the original cut from the 80s



Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah was just looking at your agent orange pinkie nugs, how was the smoke? Original skunk will have to wait til my ass buys a good carbon scrubber.
> 
> Shit, two diff replyeys. Bubba Kush got me and the Dog seeing double lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hahaha i hear ya man, soil grows are easy as hell, and let me tell ya my friend research why nutrients work and how they affect your plants you will soon come to the realization as i have that 90% of the shit on the market is just hype, it works but not for the $ they charge, if your smart you can get the same results as anything using cheap ass shit that you brew up at home. Saving a ton of money and making better quality bud in the process and also learning more about your plants and thier needs. With soil its ALL about feeding the microherd in the soil. Start with an excellent soil and make a super soil its the best way to go and then ammend it with compost teas if you need to add sugars and carbs or if your soil starts to go def add a grow blend or flowering blend of compost tea, Organics is the way to be man, synthetics have their place and i run them but i got as organic as possible for as long as possible and in soil runs its 100% organic no synthetics at all.


Soil is probably where I wanna start experimenting. Get a good soil, bat guanos, fish and all that tasty organic Jazz. I liked using Canna because its organic but felt like it was always giving me problems. Which it was. For now with A.N I will just give it a tedious flushing drying and curing to get a good clean smoke.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

AN stuff gives real clean smoke as a matter of fact i loved my product when i used them, just got to the point where payin that much when i could get a dif brand or make my own to do the same thing was gettin kinda dumb for me to keep droppin 5-6 bills every 3-4 runs you know when i can spend 200 if even that lol. I cant get enough knowledge about how nutrients and your plants co exist the more you know the better you are able to choose whats right for your plant and save yourself $

That bein said AN makes a good quality nug when you use it, just a lil more $ than i like spending but hey, cant argue with results.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> smoke is AMAZING man gets me so fuckin lifted its not even funny, if i had left it longer and as you know it was pointless it would be so fuckin strong it would put me down like a chump i havnt choked off of a BT in years and this shit made me look like i was 15 smokin for the first time out of a bong, talk about potent man fuckin amazing strain and potential for MASSIVE yields if you can ward off teh root rot in the summer time LOL
> 
> Stinks like mad too, even has my bong smelling less foul and more citrusy now lol good shit man. I feel ya on skunk and a carbon scrubber lol fuckin a now if i could just find the original cut from the 80s


 Man I feel you on that. So far I can build a tolerance to everything I've smoke but my last grow with the Raspberry cough Had me friggin blown even after smoking an average of 1.5 grams a day for three weeks. made some butter out of it and tripped waaaay the fuck out. 

Man, all these preservation societies we need a bud strain preservation group to save the strains that started everything we smoke on today.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

we do indeed need a preservation society for bud thats one of the most intelligent things i have ever heard lately on the discussion of how to keep oldschool genetics around. There really should be like a conservatory in A damn or somthing that has all the original strains and anyone who has cuts better cough up and donate cuts to keep em around or we'll castrate you.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> we do indeed need a preservation society for bud thats one of the most intelligent things i have ever heard lately on the discussion of how to keep oldschool genetics around. There really should be like a conservatory in A damn or somthing that has all the original strains and anyone who has cuts better cough up and donate cuts to keep em around or we'll castrate you.


Damn, every once in awhile my being stoned comes up with a good idea. Look up strain Hunters. its the guys from green house seed company. they have full length movies on youtube. good shit. basic idea is from them though I don't think they are keeping libraries of strains/cuttings. 

Ebay is where i get all my A.N nutes. 30 bucks for A and B 1 liter bottles. Glad to know the smoke is good.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Damn, every once in awhile my being stoned comes up with a good idea. Look up strain Hunters. its the guys from green house seed company. they have full length movies on youtube. good shit. basic idea is from them though I don't think they are keeping libraries of strains/cuttings.
> 
> Ebay is where i get all my A.N nutes. 30 bucks for A and B 1 liter bottles. Glad to know the smoke is good.


greenhouse is a joke IMO just my opinion and a lot of other peoples i know, Thats what i pay at my local hydro store actually less for the AN bottles as the 20% discount all cash purchases. I would stop goin from ebay bro sounds like your over paying.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 10, 2011)

what do you think of cheesus? because i was thinking of gettn some. are they tall growers? easy to grow?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> greenhouse is a joke IMO just my opinion and a lot of other peoples i know, Thats what i pay at my local hydro store actually less for the AN bottles as the 20% discount all cash purchases. I would stop goin from ebay bro sounds like your over paying.


 Yeah, I noticed some stores are cheaper once I bought them, of course. Had to break away from my fav store to find em lol. 

Yeah, I've been hearing that more and more lately about greenhouse. Was just a cool vid to watch of massive ganja fields and hand rubbed charras. If pot were finally legal it'd be alot easier to find more reputable seed companies, imo.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 10, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6437034 said:


> what do you think of cheesus? because i was thinking of gettn some. are they tall growers? easy to grow?


Not very tall say three feet on mine. Super easy to grow and very healthy. can't go very heavy on nutes but very hardy plant smells like heaven. super dense nugs. Haven't even smoked it and already thinking about buying a five pack growing em all out and looking for that perfect pheno to keep as a mum.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 10, 2011)

alright sounds good i think i might go with some fem cheesus next grow


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 10, 2011)

NOOOOOOO not the fem seeds lol -___- i did the fem on my RP #18 because they didnt have any regs in and i regret it, i doubt imma get any herms as i have not heard really any reports of it with this paticular fem but i just feel like if i breed with it theres always that chance it could come out...

and its always nice seein fields of gwaan draddah


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 10, 2011)

well theres always a chance for herms, and i can only grow one plant a time so i don't have a choice lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice avatar niko haha


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah sorry man was off line a few days. Yeah I'd wait about a week max those calyx's look like they could swell some more but no doubt looking fine. As for cloning the bubble cheese yep it's taking it like a champ, six so far and might clean out my lower growth some more and put it all in a cloner. Will lolipop the whole pile.


----------



## jiffjacksmokes (Oct 11, 2011)

where da fucking pics at...or it never happened


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 11, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice avatar niko haha


Bush never has a lack of humor to offer me.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 11, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> yeah sorry man was off line a few days. Yeah I'd wait about a week max those calyx's look like they could swell some more but no doubt looking fine. As for cloning the bubble cheese yep it's taking it like a champ, six so far and might clean out my lower growth some more and put it all in a cloner. Will lolipop the whole pile.


Yeah thats what I'm thinking. Good to hear man. hell yeah clone awaaay


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 11, 2011)

jiffjacksmokes said:


> where da fucking pics at...or it never happened


Heading to the bar now and then to pick up an eighth of some sposbly good bud. I'm off tomorrow so I'll take a ton of pics for posterity. the last pics are only a week or so old.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 11, 2011)

jiffjacksmokes said:


> where da fucking pics at...or it never happened


What the fuck does your avatar say? I cant read it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, so tried to take some good pics but yall can judge them. two of the main colas are so fucking heavy they damn near touched the floor when I untied them to drain the res. 

Anyways today is week eight of flower. just about half of trichs are amber, growth has stagnated and I'm starting to see pistils begin to recede back. Time to flush. The final flush by Grotek is running for the next hour with two gallons of distilled water. After that I will change the water every day with distilled til I see the ppms drop below 100 then it'll be once every three days.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1832756View attachment 1832758View attachment 1832759View attachment 1832760View attachment 1832761View attachment 1832764View attachment 1832767View attachment 1832768View attachment 1832769View attachment 1832770View attachment 1832771View attachment 1832772View attachment 1832773View attachment 1832774View attachment 1832775View attachment 1832776View attachment 1832777 Okay, so tried to take some good pics but yall can judge them. two of the main colas are so fucking heavy they damn near touched the floor when I untied them to drain the res.
> 
> Anyways today is week eight of flower. just about half of trichs are amber, growth has stagnated and I'm starting to see pistils begin to recede back. Time to flush. The final flush by Grotek is running for the next hour with two gallons of distilled water. After that I will change the water every day with distilled til I see the ppms drop below 100 then it'll be once every three days.


 fucking beautiful my friend, can you take a pic of the whole plant? i want to try and guess the weight of that baby lol.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

Weight guessing game! Tried not to think about it myself but now ya've got me thinking


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

For reference the two biggest colas are about the width of my hand and fucking rock hard.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 1832824View attachment 1832825View attachment 1832826 heres a reference point. really need a better camera


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds like u got it dialled in mate...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

looking good mate....


Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1832824View attachment 1832825View attachment 1832826 heres a reference point. really need a better camera


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sounds like u got it dialled in mate...


Preciate it dude.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 12, 2011)

nice and chunky, updates in my thread today niko, the long awaited 3 updates in one lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2011)

Looking well nice there Niko, got another 4 weeks left on mine and fair play they're looking fat as fuck and tasty


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Looking well nice there Niko, got another 4 weeks left on mine and fair play they're looking fat as fuck and tasty


Sir, I admire your fair play haha. Care to pick a plant to weigh in against mine haha?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 12, 2011)

Choose any 1, 2 or 3 with my trusty 600w i'm confident Sir lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

looking good niko nice nugs on that one


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Choose any 1, 2 or 3 with my trusty 600w i'm confident Sir lol


Okay, I'll take door number 2. what strain?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> looking good niko nice nugs on that one


Yeah not too bad, still not happy as I could be but should get me through these long winter months haha. Whata think weight wise? I'm thinking more than two less than five. dry of course.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

close to 3 im thinking niko


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> close to 3 im thinking niko


Yeah I'm thinking 2.25-2.5 dried and cured.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds right on target


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sounds right on target


man how do you set your thing so as to look offline when your really online? 

One day I'll pull down the weight you've got going on haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

go to my rollitup then far left click general setting then click invisible mode


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody know if two 2x2 flood trays would be good under a 600 watt hps with two UVB bulbs above each tray? Bear in mind it'll be sea of green 8 plants each tray bout a foot tall lollipoped with zero veg. 

Having trouble deciding on which tray. 
http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=877&cat=61&page=1
http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=1050&cat=61&page=1
http://www.texashydroponics.com/shop/product.php?productid=3145&cat=61&page=1

Really dunno if I wanna rock 2 2x2 trays or one of the other two. I could do perpetual with just one tray but wouldn't be able to give a good flush.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1832824View attachment 1832825View attachment 1832826 heres a reference point. really need a better camera


 my guess is 2-2.5 oz's fucking great job bro. that was all t5 and cfl correct?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> my guess is 2-2.5 oz's fucking great job bro. that was all t5 and cfl correct?


yup a 2 foot long 8 bulb T5 and two small CFL. added the UVB during flower. I'm attributing this all to the new nutes and temp controlled res.

Preciate hearing it from you bro.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 12, 2011)

hell yea man do the double table bro that shit would be PROPERNESS under a 600 with 2 uvb bulbs


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 12, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> hell yea man do the double table bro that shit would be PROPERNESS under a 600 with 2 uvb bulbs


Yea figure two zoo grade UVB bulbs over each table. The white widow in the blue widow should frost up nice under them. sort of production line. Mum/clone cab, flower trays, custom built drying box, small trim table/bubble bags and an old foot locker to hold the curing jars. Probably try to harvest ten plants once a month.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Okay, I'll take door number 2. what strain?


The strain is cheesus i'll take some pics of number 2 in a bit


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's the pics from cheesus number 2 the 2 main colas are 12" long and they've still got another 4-5 weeks to go you still think your fluros are going to yield more lol


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a pic of cheesus 3 she's been super cropped the cola to the left and further back is the result


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 13, 2011)

God damn 3eyes. Thats 600 watts of hps for ya haha. Good looking Cheesus.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 13, 2011)

Day 2 of the Flush.
Been cutting the light back by 15 minutes a day. Will be at ten and a half hours today. Noticing alil more frost. Ppms coming down some as well. Gonna increase the watering to ten minutes every hour the lights are on. 

Nothing much else goin on, gota fan with a hepa filter for when I cut em to dry to keep the chance of mold down.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 15, 2011)

BLOWN on Scissor hash. Dear god, very smooth send more.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

mornin mate hows things...


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin mate hows things...


pretty excellent, my best friend came over with some hash he got last grow trimming or something. Anyways was bout the size of a pinkie nail but jesus we were ripped.

Other than that just flushing and flushing and flushing some more


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jeeze I forgot your doing t5/ cfl, hell Nicko that is a strong grow off that setup I would be well chuffed to pull that off, also -putting up double trays under a 600? priceless.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> Jeeze I forgot your doing t5/ cfl, hell Nicko that is a strong grow off that setup I would be well chuffed to pull that off, also -putting up double trays under a 600? priceless.


Yeees sir T5 and Cfl all the way. Finally getting 600 watter back up in a few months. Pretty happy so far with it.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, today is chop day. wont have another day off til sunday. A few days short of a full weeks flush is alright with me. Also gives me a chance to see if flushing even makes a diff.

Gonna cut trim and hang now. Maybe make some hash off the trim later tonight.


----------



## drgreentm (Oct 17, 2011)

cool bro post up some harvest pics if you can and some wet weight if possible as well. great job on the grow niko.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry for the pics being of bad quality will post better later. No wet weight cuz I didn't wanna break em off the main stalk to fit on scale. Thinking probably 2 ounces all dry. Got alil scissor hash and made iso hash with the trim. Jeeeeez christ its nice


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 17, 2011)

Estimated yield?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 17, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Okay, today is chop day. wont have another day off til sunday. A few days short of a full weeks flush is alright with me. Also gives me a chance to see if flushing even makes a diff.
> 
> Gonna cut trim and hang now. Maybe make some hash off the trim later tonight.


I didn't really flush my last crop, the last week they had ph'd water and bat shit tea, drown for a week in the dark and 2 weeks drying 15-20c rh 60% tastes sweet as


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

VoidObject said:


> Estimated yield?


2-2.25 I'm thinkin. When ready to jar for the cure I'll weigh it all out and get a total.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 17, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I didn't really flush my last crop, the last week they had ph'd water and bat shit tea, drown for a week in the dark and 2 weeks drying 15-20c rh 60% tastes sweet as


So far this hash I made off of it is super smooth and clean which should be an indicator for the bud. I wanna try a soil grow just for the better flavor.


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 18, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> 2-2.25 I'm thinkin. When ready to jar for the cure I'll weigh it all out and get a total.


mmm.. I like to weigh at three days dry and subtract 10%. It comes out close enough, 90% of the time


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 19, 2011)

And the weigh in after Two days dry (stems felt right, bud slightly crisp) IS 2.20 Ounces. Figure after cure call it 2 Ounces. Dry on the outside but sticks to your hand, delicious. 

Rolled a spliff with some hash in it, never been so intensely stoned, couldn't move for 45 minutes shit was so good.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 19, 2011)

Notice the smallest jar has three of the best, not the biggest but best bag, smell and stickiness appeal of the bunch. It is getting stashed in the safe for an extra long cure.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 19, 2011)

do you use humidity strips in your jar to tell you how much humidity is in there, i forget the correct name for em but i've seen em before, looks like in one of your jars u got a thermometer but its got to be for humidity.

I want to get some strips so i can cure slower and more proper, i do a damn good job as it is but im sure with a bit more precision i could get better product.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 20, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> do you use humidity strips in your jar to tell you how much humidity is in there, i forget the correct name for em but i've seen em before, looks like in one of your jars u got a thermometer but its got to be for humidity.
> 
> I want to get some strips so i can cure slower and more proper, i do a damn good job as it is but im sure with a bit more precision i could get better product.


No problem good sir, 

It's called a Hygrometer. Fancy word for reading humidity. I haven't seen any that are strips except for the caliber III http://www.ebay.com/itm/Western-Caliber-III-3-Cigar-Humidor-Digital-Hygrometer-/280642857399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41579e29b7 Which are great for the price. I use the ones that pet shops sell for reptiles. Cost around 7 bucks and work pretty well. Definitely helps to have one, you can experiment as to what humidity produces the best terpenes etc as well as you can smoke some at diff levels of humidity to find the best burn too, I like my bowl to ash gray.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 20, 2011)

nice i think i will have to go hit petco and get a few of em. The ones i was talkin about are like stickers kinda u stick em in there and they change colors depending on humidity or somthing i seen em used on this forum somewhere but it was years ago lol. i cant remember what they were.

Side note scope the micro grow just tossed a nice pic update.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 21, 2011)

that is pretty interesting, I had not thought of terp production, just dried cured and launch. Cool.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 22, 2011)

Emergency flush/drown has been started on my 3 cheesus due to bud rot, my mate says having bud rot is good because then you know you got tight buds, i can see that i've got tight buds i don't need fucking rot to tell me lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 22, 2011)

3eyes said:


> Emergency flush/drown has been started on my 3 cheesus due to bud rot, my mate says having bud rot is good because then you know you got tight buds, i can see that i've got tight buds i don't need fucking rot to tell me lol


Damn, man I'm sorry to hear that. Never had rot or bugs *knocks on wood* but I've literally had nightmares about it. how many weeks in are you?


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 23, 2011)

I was hoping to go another 2-3 weeks before hauling them down, when i chop them they will be 8 and a half weeks


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 23, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I was hoping to go another 2-3 weeks before hauling them down, when i chop them they will be 8 and a half weeks


I don't care who you are lol, root rot is never good!
Cure -> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/473548-1st-time-making-tea-need.html#post6412015
30(gal of aqua sheild) + 13 (bag of Ancient Forest) + 30(qp of ZHO powder). 76 bucks and you have the most tonic tea possible for beneficial bacteria. It'll clean that root rot right up. My bag of ancient forest last one year, and aqua sheild a few months, I still have my original zho powder.


----------



## Hoochy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yummy! ah nothing like fresh vap


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 23, 2011)

Another change of plan an emergency chop will be carried out tomorrow looking at it i've lost 2 BIG colas and i'm not risking any more so tomorrow evening the cheesus gets it!


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 24, 2011)

how about that hygrozyme? My roots are smelling funky this morning, so when I get back I will change the rez, ahem uh finally, I like the recipe Thor1911 has but the Hygrozyme is 50 bucks cheaper and lately I am tighter with the wallet than an engineer. Anyways threeeyes it sucks man I feel you, chopped the western winds two months early because the trichs went nuts and started going bronze like a fool. hope it smokes like a champ pal.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I was hoping to go another 2-3 weeks before hauling them down, when i chop them they will be 8 and a half weeks


Ouch yeah at least 9 weeks. well if the smokes isn't the greatest...make hash? hmm


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Ouch yeah at least 9 weeks. well if the smokes isn't the greatest...make hash? hmm


It'll get smoked don't you worry about that, if it tastes like it smells it won't be around long lol


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 24, 2011)

ironheadxl said:


> how about that hygrozyme? My roots are smelling funky this morning, so when I get back I will change the rez, ahem uh finally, I like the recipe Thor1911 has but the Hygrozyme is 50 bucks cheaper and lately I am tighter with the wallet than an engineer. Anyways threeeyes it sucks man I feel you, chopped the western winds two months early because the trichs went nuts and started going bronze like a fool. hope it smokes like a champ pal.


Wtf, the trichs went bronze??? so did it just mature super early or what?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> It'll get smoked don't you worry about that, if it tastes like it smells it won't be around long lol


Can't wait to hear how yours taste, even at a week or so cure its got a pleasant piney taste to it. Actually liking it more than some fruity strains.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 24, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Can't wait to hear how yours taste, even at a week or so cure its got a pleasant piney taste to it. Actually liking it more than some fruity strains.


The 1 i've chopped completely down smells just like sweet berries very much like the last cheesus i grew if she tastes the same or similar i will be a very happy man


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry, been off for a few days. Internet here is crap all of a sudden. Still slow curing the buds and sampling some every day or so. Can tell you it makes one hell of a spliff. 70/30 tobacco to bud, greatness. 

Went to Home Depot yesterday and got the 2x4's to build the table to hold the flood tray for my next adventure.


----------



## ironheadxl (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah totally went clear to bronze in a week or so, I lost a lot of sunlight from a tree that grew in this summer so I have a trimming project for next weekend but wil suspend any other grows for outdoors till Spring, I have the lady burn 74 and the other plant forgot the damned name slowly making progress but yep the trichs were turning and the hairs too so I cut a little bud and toaster'ed it and man it got me high. So I did a three day flush and cut the main and left the little buds to fight it out for a bit. The other news is I am fighting clear slime in the rez and dunno how to fix it am changing the rez in a an hour and rinsing the roots but the main sun leaves are already dropping some so I am feeling aggressive on this am told you can get pool shock and at the right proportions mixed with water is the same as clear rez https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/423734-make-2200-worth-clear-rez.html so will try that tomorrow. 
Niko I have a small bud of PE drying on the window sill will smoke it up tomorrow night! but i figure three more weeks for it to be good and maybe even four and the Cheese is in full flower but not much trich production yet - how long has your flowered and what was the rate of trich growth? Thanks man.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 24, 2011)

3eyes said:


> The 1 i've chopped completely down smells just like sweet berries very much like the last cheesus i grew if she tastes the same or similar i will be a very happy man


 See I have the berry smell but a piney taste. Weird.


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 25, 2011)

SMOKE REPORT

Well, last night the wife asked me what the humidity was in the Jars....I said 60...She says "I believe a bowl would stay lite hun..."" Me..very true..

Needless to say Packed my favorite bowl and sparked up the bong. Extra smooth but at the same time I feel the pine in my lungs but taste milk in my mouth. Fuckin weird aye? Definite couch lock stone that creeps up fastttttttt. Will defly buy a whole pack and try them under the 600 watt, I believe if I yielded 2.10 grams under flouros then under a 600 should really produce. Perhaps a cheesier pheno.

On a side note I think I'll smoke most of this grow via spliff. Just tastes too amazing paired with mild tobacco


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 25, 2011)

Also, Don't attempt a trip to Home Depot smoking this.......Who has two thumbs and bought 2" screws to hold together 2x4'S, this guy thats who.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 26, 2011)

I smoked a spliff of the early harvested quick dried cheesus and there's definitely a hint of pine just like you said though more sampling is required


----------



## Niko Bellick (Oct 26, 2011)

3eyes said:


> I smoked a spliff of the early harvested quick dried cheesus and there's definitely a hint of pine just like you said though more sampling is required


Yeah, I didn't think I was gonna like the taste but damn its good.


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 26, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> Yeah, I didn't think I was gonna like the taste but damn its good.


Yes it's definitely some tasty herb


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Oct 26, 2011)

nice guys glad everythings comn along, im gettin excited my grow is flowering now, and im about to get CMH power for this bitch and get off the cfls time to get some nug crackin.


----------

